# DBSTalk Exclusive First Look: nomad™



## Stuart Sweet

DBSTalk's test team has been busy this year, and we're proud to show the latest and greatest technology to you!








nomad™ First Look

You're getting it here first... and so far ahead of everyone else that the first look isn't even finished yet!! Clients for PC and iPod/iPhone were available for review, but the Android and iPad-specific apps are still in hush-hush testing!

The first look will be updated when those clients become available.

Click through to read the exclusive first look! As always, the latest version of Adobe Reader is recommended.

_Please note that some DBSTalk.com testers and staff members may have received free equipment from DIRECTV or its partners for the purpose of evaluation and testing._


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The nomad™ manual is now available:

nomad™ Manual
nomad™ Quick Start Guide

An instructional video is available *here.*


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I have been told that these are the current requirements for nomad to work:

iOS Client:
iPhone 3GS: iOS 4.2.1 and higher
iPhone 4: iOS 4.2.1 and higher
iPod touch:iOS 4.2.1 and higher​
PC Client:
Video Card: 32 MB minimum (128 MB recommended)
OS: Windows XP SP3 minimum
CPU: 1.2GHz or faster (dual or quad core recommended) 
*_Note that Atom processors are not supported._
RAM: 2GB minimum
.NET Framework Version 4.0
350MB Free space​


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The link for ordering nomad will be *here* shortly.

The iOS app is in the App Store, through your iPod, iPhone, iPad, or through iTunes.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

One more thing... fair warning. The nomad anticipation thread got a little rowdy. We've all got a chance for a fresh start, so let's use it. Discuss the topic, not the poster, and let's all be polite. I don't want to delete posts, but the other moderators and I will take the steps necessary to keep this thread polite and on topic. 

Thanks.


----------



## LameLefty

Stuart Sweet said:


> The link for ordering nomad will be *here* shortly.
> 
> *The iOS app is expected to be available in the App store as well.*


It's there tonight. Do a search for "directiv nomad" and it pops right up.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Thanks, the post has been updated.


----------



## dmurphy

Go nomad! Thanks to the test team for yet another excellent job!


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

I'm disappointed that I can't copy remotely, especially since I can be gone from home up to two weeks or more at a time, but I think I'll still spring for one, if nothing than to make the plane rides more enjoyable!


----------



## veryoldschool

LameLefty said:


> It's there tonight. Do a search for "directiv nomad" and it pops right up.





Stuart Sweet said:


> Thanks, the post has been updated.












!rolling


----------



## Sixto

LameLefty said:


> It's there tonight. Do a search for "directiv nomad" and it pops right up.


Thanks Lefty. Installing it now.


----------



## tekie99

seems directv.com is down all together..


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I suspect that the nomad home page is being loaded as we speak.


----------



## Linxs

Nomad is now available in the itunes app store. Even its just iphone/touch not on Ipad.


----------



## tekie99

anyone have pricing info on the unit, and then what the monthly charges for the service will be?


----------



## Laxguy

dirtyblueshirt said:


> I'm disappointed that I can't copy remotely, especially since I can be gone from home up to two weeks or more at a time, but I think I'll still spring for one, if nothing than to make the plane rides more enjoyable!


I think the coolness factor would be pretty big on an airplane!
Plus you could have loaded a children's movie for the obnoxious kid you're seated next to; a Bette Davis film for the old lady who wants to talk, a football game for the ....well, you get the idea. l


----------



## bobnielsen

Pretty cool! Any chance for an OS X client?


----------



## Sixto

Installed just fine on Verizon iPhone4. 

Preparing 1 and downloading 1 now.

Another Stuart First Look masterpiece, and a great addition to the DirecTV lineup.


----------



## dsw2112

I didn't pay much attention to the previous Nomad thread. Interesting that there's a hardware device necessary for the transcoding; what was the rationale for that?


----------



## Sixto

dsw2112 said:


> I didn't pay much attention to the previous Nomad thread. Interesting that there's a hardware device necessary for the transcoding; what was the rationale for that?


You need a device to do the transcoding which is very CPU intensive.

Works the same as TiVoToGo except nomad does the transcoding instead of tying up a PC.


----------



## Groundhog45

Thanks for another great first look document. Way to go.

One little typo on page 3, paragraph 3: "verify that your are subscribed..." should be "verify that you are subscribed...".

In the Nomad manual, they show and describe plugging in a power cord (Plug in pronged end to nearest electrical outlet) but the first look pictures show a power adapter similar to a deca power supply.


----------



## lromoda

How many devices are allowed to copy to at one time?


----------



## Sixto

lromoda said:


> How many devices are allowed to copy to at one time?


5 registered client devices are allowed (if that's what you meant).

Any combination of PCs and iStuff, up to 5.


----------



## cforrest

So how much is the Mobile DVR Service? So on top of paying for the device, you also have a monthly Mobile DVR charge too?


----------



## Sixto

cforrest said:


> So how much is the Mobile DVR Service? So on top of paying for the device, you also have a monthly Mobile DVR charge too?


Not 100% sure, but believe that there's no monthly fee.

Guess we'll officially know when the web-site goes "live".


----------



## inkahauts

Very nice.


----------



## inkahauts

Does it trans code to different quality levels based on the device it will be going to, or do you choose a level, or does it do all of them the same?


----------



## Sixto

inkahauts said:


> Does it trans code to different quality levels based on the device it will be going to, or do you choose a level, or does it do all of them the same?


It appears to transcode the same for any device, and the quality is just fine (but I'm sure everyone will have their own opinion on this ).

After it trancodes a recording to the nomad device (once), it can be downloaded to any of the 5 devices with each using the same nomad copy for the download.

A 1-hour HD recording is about 600MB usually.


----------



## TechIsCool

dsw2112 said:


> I didn't pay much attention to the previous Nomad thread. Interesting that there's a hardware device necessary for the transcoding; what was the rationale for that?





Sixto said:


> You need a device to do the transcoding which is very CPU intensive.
> 
> Works the same as TiVoToGo except nomad does the transcoding instead of tying up a PC.


Even if some people like this device I will always find it that it will be too slow I can transcode 1080p video down at almost 350fps and that's only on one proc if I use all 4 computers at home to do this I could transcode everything I wanted within minutes...



cforrest said:


> So how much is the Mobile DVR Service? So on top of paying for the device, you also have a monthly Mobile DVR charge too?


I will be interested in how much this costs. Also a valid question is can you fast forward through commercials in the apps for iPhone and android.


----------



## markrogo

Sixto said:


> Not 100% sure, but believe that there's no monthly fee.
> 
> Guess we'll officially know when the web-site goes "live".


It seems the manual states there is a monthly fee:

"You must subscribe to the monthly Mobile DVR service to continue to view programs on your computer or mobile device"

That's copy/pasted from the manual itself, which this thread implies is the actual manual. I doubt they decided to drop a monthly fee after printing the manual, but I suppose anything is possible.

It appears to have a "season pass"-type function if I read this correctly so that if you like "Dexter" and tell it to transcode a copy of Dexter, it will do that not only the first time your DVR records Dexter but every time. I can see how this would mitigate a small portion of the concerns raised earlier, but it still presumes either (a) you can really send a lot of stuff to Nomad and grab and go whatever you want (b) you never want that much so having a "short list" of available programs is fine (c) most of what you want is stuff that's in the form of series. While I would not argue against these scenarios being common, I would argue they leave out a lot of other scenarios, so I'm still finding this convoluted. Basically, you have to manage Nomad on top of everything else and then when the moment is ripe to take stuff to go, you have to hope that what you really want is there. Sure, it's going to work for some people; most people are seriously not even going to be able to understand it.


----------



## Newshawk

markrogo said:


> It seems the manual states there is a monthly fee:
> 
> "You must subscribe to the monthly Mobile DVR service to continue to view programs on your computer or mobile device"
> 
> That's copy/pasted from the manual itself, which this thread implies is the actual manual. I doubt they decided to drop a monthly fee after printing the manual, but I suppose anything is possible.


Some things that you are subscribed to are free-DirecTV Cinema on demand service, for instance...


----------



## billyinlasvegas

So there's no Mac OS client?


----------



## markrogo

Newshawk said:


> Some things that you are subscribed to are free-DirecTV Cinema on demand service, for instance...


Alright, fair enough. Just further evidence of convolution to me. "Wait I have to subscribe to Mobile DVR?" CSR: "Yes, but it's free." Me: "So why do I have to subscribe?" CSR: "Don't worry about it." Me: "Um, OK. Why does Comcast claim I have to rotate my satellite dish on their ads?" CSR: "That's also one of life's great mysteries."


----------



## Dejackamo

Newshawk said:


> Some things that you are subscribed to are free-DirecTV Cinema on demand service, for instance...


just like the cinema it will be free of charge monthly the device itself will be 150 but will be customer owned no leasing


----------



## HoTat2

So during the transcoding or "preparation" phase does nomad tie-up the source DVR with a standard MRV session so we see the usual "red-dashed" dot symbol from other MRV clients for that DVR?

Or will it be a special session where nomad will discontinue the preparation if another MRV client tries to access any programs from its source DVR?

And if the later will nomad automatically resume preparation from where it left off once the source DVR is again available or must it start a new session altogether from the beginning?


----------



## Mike Bertelson

HoTat2 said:


> So during the transcoding or "preparation" phase does nomad tie-up the source DVR with a standard MRV session so we see the usual "red-dashed" dot symbol from other MRV clients for that DVR?
> 
> Or will it be a special session where nomad will discontinue the preparation if another MRV client tries to access any programs from its source DVR?
> 
> And if the later will nomad automatically resume preparation from where it left off once the source DVR is again available or must it start a new session altogether from the beginning?


No. During an MRV session nomad will wait until the DVR is free before completing the download. It shouldn't interfere with the normal operation of Whole Home service.

Mike


----------



## smiddy

Did I miss it, how much? The website is saying it is coming. I want this puppy now.


----------



## forecheck

I just ordered. On your Account Overview page, go to My Equipment and then Accessories and it should be there. $149 plus $9.99 shipping, and also tax at least here in California.


----------



## dave29

Nice First Look as usual.

I have been anxiously waiting for this thing, I may wait to pull the trigger until the iPad client is available though.


----------



## DavidMi

A lot of hype for nothing, this is a VERY disappointing product.

I would think differently if it could stream live.


----------



## rbird

Won't run on Atom processors? That's extremely odd. Netbooks would seem to be the natural client, perhaps even moreso than phones.

I like the idea, though...and I may even be interested (despite lack of netbook support) depending on cost.


----------



## HoTat2

Mike Bertelson said:


> No. During an MRV session nomad will wait until the DVR is free before completing the download. It shouldn't interfere with the normal operation of Whole Home service.
> 
> Mike


OK, so I take it that nomad's transcoding can be interrupted to give way to a requested MRV session which has priority?

Therefore when looking at the UPL from another MRV client while nomad is transcoding, it will still show the programs from the source DVR nomad is streaming from as available, that is no red-dashed dot icons?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Great First Look! This is a pretty cool device.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

DavidMi said:


> A lot of hype for nothing, this is a VERY disappointing product.
> 
> I would think differently if it could stream live.


I understand you'd like streaming but that's not what nomad was intended to do. It's merely a way to take your DVR content on the road.

It's great for watching your programs on a flight or the ride to work. Places where streaming is spotty. Taking your content anywhere without worrying about how many bars you have. This is what nomad was intended for. Streaming is a completely different kind of service.

Mike


----------



## Mike Bertelson

HoTat2 said:


> OK, so I take it that nomad's transcoding can be interrupted to give way to a requested MRV session which has priority?
> 
> Therefore when looking at the UPL from another MRV client while nomad is transcoding, it will still show the programs from the source DVR nomad is streaming from as available, that is no red-dashed dot icons?


nomad will automatically wait when MRV is in progress. When you look at the UPL you won't see any indications nomad is doing anything and life will go on as usual.

I'm not sure but I beleve that if you start an MRV session with the DVR nomad is transcoding from as the server, nomad will wait until that stream becomes available to continue.

Mike


----------



## say-what

Great first look - nomad definitely serves a purpose and allows you to transfer content to portable devices. I'm ordering one now. Now, if it could edit out commercials, that would be great.


----------



## say-what

From the more info link on nomad:



> nomad™ Mobile DVR service: This service will be automatically added to your account at no charge during the application setup process of your computer or mobile device. The nomad Mobile DVR service include 5 device licenses. You may delete a device license from one specific computer or mobile device to activate another. A deleted device license may be reactivated 30 days after it is deleted. The DIRECTV® nomad™ comes with a 1 year warranty period.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

DavidMi said:


> A lot of hype for nothing, *this is a VERY disappointing product*.
> 
> I would think differently if it could stream live.


Since the First Look indicates there is more to come, that view seems premature - *nomad* was just released today, and was stated to have additonal things pending.

In addition, those who have tested it have already found it incredibly useful and worthwhile, especially where Internet access isn't a viable option. Flying on a plane for some time while still having the ability to view favorite recordings without the need (or cost) of an Internet connection is a big plus. Many hotel rooms have slow Internet access, so streaming simply isn't an option.

The primary goal with *nomad* was to provide a means to take recordings outside the home to virtually any location using the owner's choice of multiple mobile devices - without any dependence on Internet access. That mission has been accomplished day one. The First Look indicates there is more to come.

Note this on the DirecTV site:



> DIRECTV® nomad™ is compatible with PC, iPhone, and iPod touch and soon will be compatible with Mac, iPad®, and Android™ products.


----------



## PaceHD

Does anyone know if made by Pace? Will functionality be built-into the HR34?


----------



## say-what

Here's a question - if I want to download the same program to both my iPhone and iPad, does the nomad have to transcode twice? I ask because I don't have to do that now with video I transfer from other sources to the iPad and use on the iPhone.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

say-what said:


> Here's a question - if I want to download the same program to both my iPhone and iPad, does the nomad have to transcode twice? I ask because I don't have to do that now with video I transfer from other sources to the iPad and use on the iPhone.


The answer is yes and no.

Since *nomad* executes a 2-step process, the 2nd step (very fast) is device-specific and would need to be repeated. The good news is that this 2nd step takes very little time.


----------



## say-what

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The answer is yes and no.
> 
> Since *nomad* executes a 2-step process, the 2nd step (very fast) is device-specific and would need to be repeated. The good news is that this 2nd step takes very little time.


It was the first step I was worried about, since it was the longest process.


----------



## mattgwyther

"say-what" said:


> Here's a question - if I want to download the same program to both my iPhone and iPad, does the nomad have to transcode twice? I ask because I don't have to do that now with video I transfer from other sources to the iPad and use on the iPhone.


No. NOMAD transcodes once and can copy to any of the 5 devices. There is a filter option called "Ready to Download" that will display all the programs Pre-transcoded and stored in it's memory.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

say-what said:


> It was the first step I was worried about, since it was the longest process.


Good news then...the 2nd step is generally measured in a fraction of the time of the 1st step.

In reality, I suspect many folks will simply pick all their favorite recordings and schedule what they want for one device at first, then do the 2nd (download to device) step in a few minutes as needed.

Since *nomad* has a USB port for storage expansion (one tester had a 2TB USB drive connected, while others had USB flash drives of various sizes) - scheduling a lengthy list of recording transcodes overnight will likely be a common practice.


----------



## Justin23

Just ordered! I've been waiting for a year for this product since I travel every week for work. 

It was $149 one-time cost, sales tax & shipping. 

The order confirmation listed a "DIRECTV® nomad™ Mobile DVR service" with the monthly cost listed as "Free".


----------



## davemayo

I just ordered one. I travel a lot for work, and when I'm home I don't have enough time to watch everything I've recorded. Now I can watch on a plane, in a hotel, etc. Hope they get that iPad app out soon!


----------



## sarhaynes

Is there any plan for this supporting other mobile devices? If so is there a planned release schedule? (I know these planned dates are about as reliable as an old British sports car  ) This may affect my decision of when to get this thing...

- Blackberry OS (Phones & Playbook) I'd love this thing on my Playbook!
- Android

I know that Steve Jobs just passed away, but some of us dinosaurs still never bit into the apple...
Might have something to do with a commercial I saw in '84...


----------



## Mike Bertelson

sarhaynes said:


> Is there any plan for this supporting other mobile devices? If so is there a planned release schedule? (I know these planned dates are about as reliable as an old British sports car  ) This may affect my decision of when to get this thing...
> 
> - Blackberry OS (Phones & Playbook) I'd love this thing on my Playbook!
> - Android
> 
> I know that Steve Jobs just passed away, but some of us dinosaurs still never bit into the apple...
> Might have something to do with a commercial I saw in '84...


I know Android is coming. I haven't heard anything about any other platforms. There currently isn't any schedule for release.

Mike


----------



## hdtvfan0001

davemayo said:


> I just ordered one. I travel a lot for work, and when I'm home I don't have enough time to watch everything I've recorded. Now I can watch on a plane, in a hotel, etc. Hope they get that iPad app out soon!


As a fellow frequent traveler, I suspect you'll find *nomad* to be a great product as you take trips. Wait until the first time a person on the plane next to you asks "how the heck are you watching that recording of xxxxx on the plane?".


----------



## hdtvfan0001

sarhaynes said:


> Is there any plan for this supporting other mobile devices? If so is there a planned release schedule? (I know these planned dates are about as reliable as an old British sports car  ) This may affect my decision of when to get this thing...
> 
> - Blackberry OS (Phones & Playbook) I'd love this thing on my Playbook!
> - Android
> 
> I know that Steve Jobs just passed away, but some of us dinosaurs still never bit into the apple...
> Might have something to do with a commercial I saw in '84...





Mike Bertelson said:


> I know Android is coming. I haven't heard anything about any other platforms. There currently isn't any schedule for release.
> 
> Mike


On the DirecTV.com site:



> DIRECTV® nomad™ is compatible with PC, iPhone, and iPod touch and soon will be compatible with Mac, iPad®, and Android™ products.


----------



## dennisj00

The iphone app works fine on the iPad. A true iPad app might look a little different - possibly a different gui?


----------



## Steve

mattgwyther said:


> No. NOMAD transcodes once and can copy to any of the 5 devices. There is a filter option called "Ready to Download" that will display all the programs Pre-transcoded and stored in it's memory.


Exactly. And keep in mind that converted shows stay in Nomad's storage memory only as long as the original show is still on your HR. When you delete it from your DVR, it is no longer accessible in "Ready to Download".

When you do download a show to your PC or iPhone, it's playable for 30 days on that device.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

hdtvfan0001 said:


> On the DirecTV.com site:


That's also covered in the first look. I meant beyond the iFamily, PC, an Mac I haven't heard of any other platforms being supported.

Mike


----------



## KenW

How much space on your iPad for a recording?


----------



## Steve

KenW said:


> How much space on your iPad for a recording?


Depends on the original, but a 2 hour 16 minute transcode of the movie _Hereafter _from HBO took up about 1.4 GB on my PC. That's about 630MB/hour


----------



## Mike Bertelson

say-what said:


> Here's a question - if I want to download the same program to both my iPhone and iPad, does the nomad have to transcode twice? I ask because I don't have to do that now with video I transfer from other sources to the iPad and use on the iPhone.





mattgwyther said:


> No. NOMAD transcodes once and can copy to any of the 5 devices. There is a filter option called "Ready to Download" that will display all the programs Pre-transcoded and stored in it's memory.


Additionally, you can set it to automatically transcode all of a series. When a new episode shows up on that DVR it will be transcoded and waiting to be downloaded.

Mike


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Mike Bertelson said:


> Additionally, you can set it to automatically transcode all of a series. *When a new episode shows up on that DVR it will be transcoded and waiting to be downloaded*.
> 
> Mike


That will likely be a very popular feature appreciated by a number of *nomad* users.


----------



## davemayo

FWIW, the email confirmation I received mentioned my 24-month commitment. So, ordering the nomad may reset your 2-year commitment. I don't care about that, but others might.


----------



## davemayo

dennisj00 said:


> The iphone app works fine on the iPad. A true iPad app might look a little different - possibly a different gui?


How is the picture quality when you 2X the iphone app to fill up more of the iPad screen?


----------



## Justin23

davemayo said:


> FWIW, the email confirmation I received mentioned my 24-month commitment. So, ordering the nomad may reset your 2-year commitment. I don't care about that, but others might.


I think that's just the default email that's used when a new piece of equipment is ordered. It also mentions the $6/mo lease fee.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

davemayo said:


> FWIW, the email confirmation I received mentioned my 24-month commitment. So, ordering the nomad may reset your 2-year commitment. I don't care about that, but others might.


I think that's a generic disclaimer. Nomad is a purchase and is owned not leased/subsidized. AFAIK, there is no commitment involved.

Mike


----------



## Steve

davemayo said:


> How is the picture quality when you 2X the iphone app to fill up more of the iPad screen?


Video automatically fills the screen, and it looks as nice as any 480p video on the iPad. Only the GUI text is a little rough at 2x.

*EDITED TO ADD:* On the iPad, you're playing it back using the standard iOS video player app.

On the PC client, the window can be viewed at 100%, or scaled to full-screen.


----------



## Groundhog45

If you add extra storage through the USB port, is it added to the internal or separate as on the HR2x?


----------



## KenW

I see there is a video too. Hard to watch from my hotel with the crappy internet though.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Groundhog45 said:


> If you add extra storage through the USB port, is it added to the internal or separate as on the HR2x?


USB memory (including a flash drive or regular hard disk drive, provides added *nomad* (internal) storage space. This is useful if you plan to keep alot of transcoded recordings within *nomad* for future migration to mobile devices.


----------



## Mike_TV

Ordered one for $170 which includes tax and shipping. Here is the bottom of the confirmation email I received...

Lease Fee for Additional Receivers. Lease for first two receivers $6/mo; additional receiver leases $6/mo. each. 
DVR Service Fee. There is a DVR service fee of $7/month that covers every DVR or HD DVR Receiver in your home. 
HD Access Fee. There is an HD Access fee of $10/month to view programming in HD if you have an HD or HD DVR Receiver. 
DIRECTV® nomad™. Requires DIRECTV subscription, DIRECTV HD DVR with DVR service ($7/mo.), nomad Mobile DVR service ($5/mo. + tax, if applicable), high-speed Internet connection and compatible mobile device. Visit directv.com/nomad for additional details. 
As a reminder, please find the minimum system requirements below that will allow you to enjoy all of the exciting features available to you with your new nomad™: 
Windows: XP SP2 and higher, Vista and higher, Windows 7
MAC: OS X V10.5 and higher, OS X V10.6 and higher
iPhone: v3.1.3
iPad: v3.2 and higher
iPod: v3.1.3
Android: 2.1, 2.2
Service Commitment. You're set to receive the best in TV entertainment for 24 months as stated in your agreement.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Steve said:


> I just tried plugging in a 4GB USB stick into the Nomad device, and it did not increase my internal storage memory, even after I rebooted Nomad and restarted my client.
> 
> Either my USB stick is somehow not compatible, or external memory _replaces _internal memory, but only if you're adding more than 16GB.


A 32GB USB Flash Drive has worked during the testing period...it *did* add to the internal memory of *nomad* (and formattted the device upon first use).

It is possible that certain devices may not be somehow compatible, but several testers successfully used USB flash drives during the test period.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Note: There is a *FAQ* section regarding *nomad* on the DirecTV.com website here:

http://support.directv.com/app/answers/list/kw/nomad/


----------



## dennisj00

The picture on the iPad is as good or better than any of the video players - it's probably the native video player - but the source is local storage instead of network streaming so there's no degradation in quality that might happen with Netflix or HBO/GO if your internet connection suffers.


----------



## DavidMi

Mike Bertelson said:


> I understand you'd like streaming but that's not what nomad was intended to do. It's merely a way to take your DVR content on the road.
> 
> It's great for watching your programs on a flight or the ride to work. Places where streaming is spotty. Taking your content anywhere without worrying about how many bars you have. This is what nomad was intended for. Streaming is a completely different kind of service.


 Thanks for the explanation, but with that I would think it would be useless for most os us, especial at the price point its being sold at.

I could use one of these ...

http://www.hauppauge.com/site/products/data_colossus.html

And be able to the same thing plus have more control of my programming with no expiring or restrictions that the nomad puts in place. Plus I can build an HD archive in full hd complete with 5.1 sound.

For some folks the Nomad might fit the bill nicely but for me, I consider this device was was so heavily teased over the past year as the greatest thing ever to be DOA out of the box.

That's my opinion and I am sticking to it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

DavidMi said:


> That's my opinion and I am sticking to it.


For sure...everyone is certainly entitled to make their own choices.

By the way, the device you referenced only partially replicates what *nomad* does, but that's OK...different strokes after all...


----------



## DavidMi

Mike_TV said:


> .
> DIRECTV® nomad™. Requires DIRECTV subscription, DIRECTV HD DVR with DVR service ($7/mo.), *nomad Mobile DVR service ($5/mo. + tax, if applicable)*, high-speed Internet connection and compatible mobile device. Visit directv.com/nomad for additional details.


Thanks that really seals the deal for me.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

If nomad is the right solution for you, great! There are plenty of people who want an easy path to temporarily storing content so they can travel with it. 

If you want something more powerful, buy that. 
If you want something that streams, buy that. 
If you want something that runs on Android TODAY, buy that. (Although... if you wait a little while...)

And so, if you do fit into one of those categories, I wish you nothing but the best. Please leave this thread to those who have genuine interest in nomad. 

Thank you.


----------



## DavidMi

hdtvfan0001 said:


> By the way, the device you referenced only partially replicates what *nomad* does, but that's OK...different strokes after all...


 How do you figure? Input what you want then output the program to any deive of your choice.

Seems rather cut and dry to me.

Directv is starting to look like dish network with all their stupid add on fees.

Anyways I am not going to put the product down anymore, just disapointed after the big build up over the past year.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

And as far as a monthly fee is concerned... I've heard conflicting statements. 

Most of my really good contacts tell me there will not be a monthly fee. If a monthly fee is shown in DIRECTV literature or online, it is just not current. 

If you are concerned about the monthly fee, get it straightened out with DIRECTV before you order.


----------



## Sixto

DavidMi said:


> Thanks that really seals the deal for me.


From the DirecTV website:How much does the DIRECTV nomad™ cost?

DIRECTV nomad is $149. There are no monthly service fees.

http://support.directv.com/app/answers/list/kw/nomad/​


----------



## NR4P

DavidMi said:


> A lot of hype for nothing, this is a VERY disappointing product.
> 
> I would think differently if it could stream live.


Until I got HBOGO, I also thought live streaming was a necessity. But if I'm home, I watch the TV. If I'm traveling, I am never in one place long enough with Wi-Fi to watch a 1 hour show or 2 hour movie. And airplane Wi-Fi can be very slow at times.

With this, it is so easy to take movies and TV series on the PC or iPad and watch them without any wireless connection. Especially at 35K feet. No more having to pay GoGo.


----------



## Mike_TV

There is conflicting information on Nomad Mobile DVR monthly service fee. From the email that I received after ordering it indicates a monthly fee yet the Directv website and FAQ states there are NO monthly fees for Nomad.

I ordered after reading no monthly fee yet I received an email stating there is a fee. I'm under the assumption this is a typical kinks/bug in the launch of the product and assuming there isn't a monthly fee as stated on the website and in the ordering process.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I'll say (without going into too much detail ) that using Nomad on an iPad on a long trip... works great.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Mike_TV said:


> There is conflicting information on Nomad Mobile DVR monthly service fee. From the email that I received after ordering it indicates a monthly fee yet the Directv website and FAQ states there are NO monthly fees for Nomad.


Mike_TV, I'm doing my best to get you a "definitive" answer. As I said, the majority of my contacts say, no fee. But let's get it all settled. No one doubts that you received an e-mail saying there's a fee. The question is, is that e-mail right.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'll say (without going into too much detail ) that using Nomad on an iPad on a long trip... works great.


Agree....and a laptop....and on Android devices *soon* too.


----------



## Justin23

Mike_TV said:


> There is conflicting information on Nomad Mobile DVR monthly service fee. From the email that I received after ordering it indicates a monthly fee yet the Directv website and FAQ states there are NO monthly fees for Nomad.
> 
> I ordered after reading no monthly fee yet I received an email stating there is a fee. I'm under the assumption this is a typical kinks/bug in the launch of the product and assuming there isn't a monthly fee as stated on the website and in the ordering process.


Read the confirmation email again. The fee should be listed as "FREE"


----------



## Mike_TV

Justin23 said:


> Read the confirmation email again. The fee should be listed as "FREE"


See my post of the confirmation email above and agree with you it's confusing. I trust Stewart will get to the bottom of this quickly and let us know the official answer.


----------



## dpeters11

And I really wish they had a way of not putting the service commitment language on confirmations where it doesn't apply. People will freak out if they see that, even if it doesn't apply to their order. Service commitments are something people are pretty sensitive to.


----------



## Justin23

Mike_TV said:


> See my post of the confirmation email above and agree with you it's confusing. I trust Stewart will get to the bottom of this quickly and let us know the official answer.


Did you get that from the order confirmation email, or from the D* website? My nomad order confirmation lists the "DIRECTV® nomad™ Mobile DVR service" at no cost.


----------



## The Merg

Two questions here (with sub-parts )...

1. What happens after 30 days of having a show on a mobile device? Does it automatically delete itself from the device or just become unplayable? Can you just redownload the show from the Nomad to the device again to get another 30 days?

2. With the ability to use an external USB drive to _add_ storage to the Nomad, might this be a pre-cursor to for future DVRs allowing external storage as add-on storage as opposed to the external storage replacing the internal storage?

- Merg


----------



## j2fast

I think this all looks good, although I'll be waiting around for an Android version before testing the waters.

Good on Directv for bringing this to market and thanks to the testers and folks that worked on the First Look.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

After 30 days the program disappears from the PC or iOS device. The program stays on nomad for as long as it stays on the original DVR. If you delete it from the DVR, it deletes on nomad as well. 

If the program is still on nomad, you can download it to the PC or iOS device and get another 30 days. 

As for adding external storage, this is unrelated to anything in development for the DVR.


----------



## dennisj00

With the moderate amout of traveling I've done in the last 6 months or so, I'd say about 20% of wifi (condo / hotels) were adequate for watchable streaming on HBO/Go or Netflix.

100% were adequate for Nomad! - Actually not needed!

And a lot of time waiting / car service, dr office, etc. gives you a few minutes to watch something. Again no wifi needed.


----------



## veryoldschool

DavidMi said:


> Thanks for the explanation, but with that I would think it would be useless for most os us, especial at the price point its being sold at.
> 
> I could use one of these ...
> 
> http://www.hauppauge.com/site/products/data_colossus.html
> 
> And be able to the same thing plus have more control of my programming with no expiring or restrictions that the nomad puts in place. Plus I can build an HD archive in full hd complete with 5.1 sound.
> 
> For some folks the Nomad might fit the bill nicely but for me, I consider this device was was so heavily teased over the past year as the greatest thing ever to be DOA out of the box.
> 
> That's my opinion and I am sticking to it.


Not trying to change your opinion, but from what I'm reading here, Nomad doesn't tie up your PC, so this may be appealing to more/other customers.
I don't think its intended use is to replace/compete with the hauppauge device.


----------



## dpeters11

DirecTV seems really quiet about this. Nothing on their home page, not even on their Twitter account.


----------



## NR4P

dpeters11 said:


> DirecTV seems really quiet about this. Nothing on their home page, not even on their Twitter account.


Thats why dbstalk is the place for the news.


----------



## Steve

The Merg said:


> 1. What happens after 30 days of having a show on a mobile device? Does it automatically delete itself from the device or just become unplayable?


Good question. Never left one on there that long, but my guess is it simply becomes unplayable.



> Can you just redownload the show from the Nomad to the device again to get another 30 days?


Yes, assuming it's still in Nomad storage memory. As Stuart pointed out, at the time the original is deleted from the HR, the transcoded copy is deleted from Nomad as well.

The original will also be deleted from Nomad storage memory if it's the oldest file and Nomad needs to make space for new transcodes, just like on the HRs. I figure the 16GB of internal storage is good for up to 25 hours of HD content, depending on how efficiently the original material transcodes. I'm basing this on the fact an HBO movie I transcoded used about 630MB/hour of disk space on my PC.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yes, DIRECTV is quiet... because this is an Exclusive First Look! You're seeing it here, literally, before the manufacturer even shows it on their web site. 

Pretty cool IMO.


----------



## tfederov

And it's ordered. For my friends here, yes... I ran it past the finance boss. It may have been in passing but I heard "Oh, cool" which to me sounded like a yes. Just sayin'.


----------



## HoTat2

With VOD downloads, won't nomad at least allow the free ones to be transcoded?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

You cannot transcode on demand content.


----------



## PaceHD

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yes, DIRECTV is quiet... because this is an Exclusive First Look! You're seeing it here, literally, before the manufacturer even shows it on their web site.
> 
> Pretty cool IMO.


Who is the manufacturer?


----------



## Jdcell100

Just ordered mine about an hour ago. I hope it works for the iPad dtv site says comming soon to iPad but I downloaded app so I figur if app is out it must work. I was surprised when they asked me if I would like for it to be put on my bill I said sure it cam to like 168 with tax and shipping anyone now how I can get a tracking num they gave me a confirmation num. they had to switch me like 5 times to complete the order few of them didn't even know what I was talking about


----------



## Stuart Sweet

PaceHD said:


> Who is the manufacturer?


Rumors on the internet say it is Morega.


----------



## bones boy

Ordered online. Can't wait! Thanks for the heads up on this product!


----------



## trdrjeff

Is the quality on par with a good netflix stream on a phone or ipad? Hulu+ (I get a much better picture on my phone with Hulu+ vs netflix)

I assume there is not a WebOS client in development?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

trdrjeff said:


> Is the quality on par with a good netflix stream on a phone or ipad? Hulu+ (I get a much better picture on my phone with Hulu+ vs netflix)
> 
> I assume there is not a WebOS client in development?


It's pretty much cleanest non-HD video I've seen presented on a laptop or iPad screen - on par with a *good quality *DVD image.

I suspect WebOS is not on the radar.


----------



## dennisj00

tfederov said:


> And it's ordered. For my friends here, yes... I ran it past the finance boss. It may have been in passing but I heard "Oh, cool" which to me sounded like a yes. Just sayin'.


Definitely wife approval!! You might want to slip some 'support' equipment in !

j/k


----------



## Garyunc

I have checked the manual on the website and I cannot find the answer to this question. I assume I can rewind, fast forward and most important 30 sec skip on the playback device?


----------



## Jdcell100

Anyone know if there's a certain USB drive that's compatable with nomad and if u add a USB drive and for instance the nomade is already 20 hours and USB drive is say another 20 hours then the nomade will have 40 hours? And it wouldent add any hours to the reciver just the nomad. Thanks


----------



## NR4P

Garyunc said:


> I have checked the manual on the website and I cannot find the answer to this question. I assume I can rewind, fast forward and most important 30 sec skip on the playback device?


You can do many of those things. But you can grab the scroll bar on the ipad, phone or PC and drag forwards and backwards too.

More flexibility than the DVR remote control.


----------



## KenW

Will it display on a TV with the Apple cables, or Apple TV?


----------



## harsh

Mike_TV said:


> nomad Mobile DVR service ($5/mo. + tax, if applicable)


This is odd as the DIRECTV Answer Center says that Mobile DVR service is added at no charge.


DIRECTV Answer Center said:


> What is Mobile DVR Service?
> 
> Mobile DVR Service is added to your account at no charge to activate the nomad™ and authenticate up to 5 computers or mobile devices.


Maybe the charge is "up to" $5/month.


----------



## tkrandall

Steve said:


> Exactly. And keep in mind that converted shows stay in Nomad's storage memory only as long as the original show is still on your HR. When you delete it from your DVR, it is no longer accessible in "Ready to Download".
> 
> When you do download a show to your PC or iPhone, it's playable for 30 days on that device.


Why the 30 day limit? 
And could you re-download a show again (as long as it is still on your DVR) for another 30 day? 
If so, would that require re-transcoding it (the slow download)? i.e is the 30 day limit tied to the transcodi event or the downloading event to the client PC/iPhone, etc?


----------



## forecheck

Interesting. Not a huge problem for me since I will be going back to un-jailbroken next week with the new software, but for some I imagine this could be a deal breaker.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

As I said, I have been told by multiple sources that there is no monthly fee. I'm working within DIRECTV to get that squared away.

And that's true, jailbroken devices are unsupported.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

harsh said:


> This is odd as the DIRECTV Answer Center says that Mobile DVR service is added at no charge.
> 
> Maybe the charge is "up to" $5/month.


The only thing odd is posting about something already with a clear response earlier in this thread. 


tkrandall said:


> Why the 30 day limit?
> And could you re-download a show again (as long as it is still on your DVR) for another 30 day?
> If so, would that require re-transcoding it (the slow download)? i.e is the 30 day limit tied to the transcodi event or the downloading event to the client PC/iPhone, etc?


 As long as the recording is still on the DVR, and you still have DirecTV service...you can re-download the content (the 2nd faster step) to the mobile device as often as you wish. The 30-day limit is likely to assure customers using *nomad* have valid DirecTV service in place.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

tkrandall said:


> Why the 30 day limit?
> And could you re-download a show again (as long as it is still on your DVR) for another 30 day?
> If so, would that require re-transcoding it (the slow download)? i.e is the 30 day limit tied to the transcodi event or the downloading event to the client PC/iPhone, etc?


The 30-day limit is most likely a legal requirement. The content stays on nomad until you delete it from the original DVR, or nomad needs the space.

After 30 days it simply disappears from the client device and can be downloaded again quickly without transcoding.


----------



## tkrandall

Thanks, I also see that was answered in post #98. Sorry I missed that.


Another question. 

Any idea why DirecTV chose to make the transcoding a slow process whereby the source DVR has to in essence "play" the program for the NOMAD to transcode, versus allowing the Nomad to directly download a copy of the DVR's file more quickly, and with the proper credentials provided from the source DVR transcode it internally within the Nomad device? That would on the surface seem to be a cleaner design approach.


Such an approach would also techncially allow for potential DVR to DVR program transfers over your network (another feature I wish DirecTV would employ.) There is something about DirecTVs encoding approach and tying the content to a single DVR/access card for life (versus account) that I do not understand the rationale for.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Jdcell100 said:


> Anyone know if there's a certain USB drive that's compatable with nomad and if u add a USB drive and for instance the nomade is already 20 hours and USB drive is say another 20 hours then the nomade will have 40 hours? And it wouldent add any hours to the reciver just the nomad. Thanks


Pretty much any USB 2.0 flash drive will work.



KenW said:


> Will it display on a TV with the Apple cables, or Apple TV?


I don't know, I'll try it when I get a chance.



tkrandall said:


> Any idea why DirecTV chose to make the transcoding a slow process whereby the source DVR has to in essence "play" the program for the NOMAD to transcode, versus allowing the Nomad to directly download a copy of the DVR's file more quickly, and with the proper credentials provided from the source DVR transcode it internally within the Nomad device? That would on the surface seem to be a cleaner design approach.


To my knowledge it is actually transferring the file and transcoding as quickly as possible right now. There are cases when transcoding takes a little less than real time, and others where it takes longer than real time, which would only be possible if it were transferring the file as you suggest.


----------



## tkrandall

I would be less interested in live streaming than the ability to download to authorized client devices remotely outside of the home network. Say you are on a 3 day business trip and you are unable to see the big football game. But you have internet access at the work site or hotel or coffee shop and you want to be able to download the program to your PC/iPhone so you can watch it on the flight home. That kind of thing would be very useful I think.


----------



## LameLefty

PaceHD said:


> Who is the manufacturer?


Well, on the bottom it just says "Directv" and "Made in Taiwan." 

Though really, what difference does it make? Why are you so hung up on Pace? 



Stuart Sweet said:


> Rumors on the internet say it is Morega.


Gee, how could you possibly know that? :sure:


----------



## HDJulie

I've done a quick reading of this thread & I think I understand what NOMAD does. I understand why it needs to be connected to a router but I don't understand why an Internet connection is required. Everything that I've read indicates that NOMAD needs a *network* of course, but what does it do over the Internet. I ask because being out in the boonies, we have a 10GB monthly internet connection so I have to be careful with what we download/upload.

_Thanks, *LameLefty*, that's perfect then _


----------



## LameLefty

HDJulie said:


> I've done a quick reading of this thread & I think I understand what NOMAD does. I understand why it needs to be connected to a router but I don't understand why an Internet connection is required. Everything that I've read indicates that NOMAD needs a *network* of course, but what does it do over the Internet. I ask because being out in the boonies, we have a 10GB monthly internet connection so I have to be careful with what we download/upload.


It only requires an internet connection for accessing the activation servers to periodically verify that your account is still in good standing with Directv. It won't use much of your bandwidth, I assure you.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

HDJulie said:


> I've done a quick reading of this thread & I think I understand what NOMAD does. I understand why it needs to be connected to a router but *I don't understand why an Internet connection is required*. Everything that I've read indicates that NOMAD needs a *network* of course, but what does it do over the Internet. I ask because being out in the boonies, we have a 10GB monthly internet connection so I have to be careful with what we download/upload.


The Internet connectivity is required to authenticate your account for this service. Other than that...the bandwidth is not any issue, as all other workings of *nomad* are internal of your network.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

For once I would like DirecTV to release on all platforms at same time. Hopefully Android wont get the 9month boot/delay it got with the regular DirecTV app..... 

Looks very promising though as a product!! Glad I was right about there not being a fee from the get go, as it basically made zero business sense to try and tack one on when you compare to the other semi competitors.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> For once I would like DirecTV to release on all platforms at same time. Hopefully Android wont get the 9month boot/delay it got with the regular DirecTV app.....
> 
> Looks very promising though as a product!! Glad I was right about there not being a fee from the get go, as it basically made zero business sense to try and tack one on when you compare to the other semi competitors.


Others are awaiting the Android version too, and best we know...the wait will be relatively short for it's arrival.

I suspect that since each platform likely goes through some kind of testing, that may account for them being done in some form of sequence.


----------



## NR4P

tkrandall said:


> Another question.
> 
> Any idea why DirecTV chose to make the transcoding a slow process whereby the source DVR has to in essence "play" the program for the NOMAD to transcode, versus allowing the Nomad to directly download a copy of the DVR's file more quickly, and with the proper credentials provided from the source DVR transcode it internally within the Nomad device? That would on the surface seem to be a cleaner design approach.
> 
> Such an approach would also techncially allow for potential DVR to DVR program transfers over your network (another feature I wish DirecTV would employ.) There is something about DirecTVs encoding approach and tiing the content to a single DVR/access card for life (versus account) that I do not understand the rationale for.


I don't know why they chose the method they did, but I believe to d/l a direct copy would require an awfully big file, particularly for HD and movies. It would be multiple GB.

As I recall from transcoding older home movies from video to DVD, a 8mbps sampling rate for a 2 hour movie is about 7gb file size. And thats not even HD.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Others are awaiting the Android version too, and best we know...the wait will be relatively short for it's arrival.
> 
> I suspect that since each platform likely goes through some kind of testing, that may account for them being done in some form of sequence.


At this point they should be doing them side by side though. the 9mo delay on a directv scheduling app was a lil out there, and currently its still that delay so far for an ipad app equivalent on the android side...

looking forward to using this when i am able to use it. lol


----------



## Stuart Sweet

It would have been nice to have an Android app (and an iPad-specific app) available at launch but... just didn't happen. They are coming and I sincerely doubt it will be 9 months at this point.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Stuart Sweet said:


> It would have been nice to have an Android app (and an iPad-specific app) available at launch but... just didn't happen. They are coming and I sincerely doubt it will be 9 months at this point.


good news. surprised they didnt have the ipad out at launch along with the iphone. I assume when they say iphone it will work on an ipod right now as well?

Edit: nvm see it on site it says ipod in little print even though they only show iphone in the list of devices.


----------



## trdrjeff

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The Internet connectivity is required to authenticate your account for this service. Other than that...the bandwidth is not any issue, as all other workings of *nomad* are internal of your network.


seems odd the Nomad cannot be authorized in the same manner as receivers are periodically.


----------



## Jeremy W

trdrjeff said:


> seems odd the Nomad cannot be authorized in the same manner as receivers are periodically.


It doesn't have a satellite tuner, so how exactly is that odd?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

*I have been told again by a high-ranking DIRECTV official that there is no monthly charge, the e-mail confirmation is an error and is being changed.*

<python>Those responsible for sacking those responsible for the previous credits, have been sacked.</python>


----------



## Mike_TV

> I have been told again by a high-ranking DIRECTV official that there is no monthly charge, the e-mail confirmation is an error and is being changed.


Thank you!


----------



## Steve

Jdcell100 said:


> Anyone know if there's a certain USB drive that's compatable with nomad and if u add a USB drive and for instance the nomade is already 20 hours and USB drive is say another 20 hours then the nomade will have 40 hours?


It was my understanding it's supposed to be additive, though I haven't been able to get it to work. Could be an issue with my USB stick, even though it works fine with my PC. It's a Kingston DataTraveler G3.



> And it wouldent add any hours to the reciver just the nomad. Thanks


Correct. So keep in mind, if you delete the original file from the receiver, the Nomad copy will be deleted as well, no matter how much storage you added.


----------



## Jeremy W

Stuart Sweet said:


> I have been told again by a high-ranking DIRECTV official that there is no monthly charge, the e-mail confirmation is an error and is being changed.


It's almost like there were plans for a monthly fee, but those plans changed relatively close to launch. Weird...


----------



## Steve

Stuart Sweet said:


> You cannot transcode on demand content.


And you can't transcode OTA either.

If you're in an area that does not get SAT HD locals, you'll have to record SD versions of those shows for transcoding.


----------



## la24philly

Sweet or anyone can answer this,

I just had on 9/1, Directv came in and I got new equipment. The above, basically is what I have but it is black not silver.

What will the advantage be if I get this new silver networking thing.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Jeremy W said:


> It's almost like there were plans for a monthly fee, but those plans changed relatively close to launch. Weird...


...or they used a standard e-mail template with that information in there...and forgot to change it... :shrug:


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Let's get back to discussing nomad, please. This thread has been very productive for those seeking answers, so far, and I'd like to keep going in that direction.


----------



## minorthr

From what I can gather you do not need a windows PC for this to work correct? You can download the IOS app and it will function with that?


----------



## LameLefty

Well, the Nomad service line on my account says "Free", so that's good enough for me.


----------



## LameLefty

minorthr said:


> From what I can gather you do not need a windows PC for this to work correct? You can download the IOS app and it will function with that?


The iOS app works fine by itself. There is no need to have a PC client active (I don't).


----------



## Jeremy W

minorthr said:


> From what I can gather you do not need a windows PC for this to work correct? You can download the IOS app and it will function with that?


That is correct.


----------



## minorthr

LameLefty said:


> The iOS app works fine by itself. There is no need to have a PC client active (I don't).


Awesome since we only have MACs


----------



## RAD

Jdcell100 said:


> Anyone know if there's a certain USB drive that's compatable with nomad and if u add a USB drive and for instance the nomade is already 20 hours and USB drive is say another 20 hours then the nomade will have 40 hours? And it wouldent add any hours to the reciver just the nomad. Thanks


Adding a USB drive does add to the total capacity of the nomad box, at least it has when I used a USB thumbdrive and USB harddrive.


----------



## mikela

Does anyone know what the resolution is for downloaded shows to PC? Is it HD and if not does anyone know if Directv will implement resolution options for downloading?


----------



## trdrjeff

Jeremy W said:


> It doesn't have a satellite tuner, so how exactly is that odd?


Well it is Networked to a the receiver it downloads from, seems quite obvious actually.


----------



## Jeremy W

minorthr said:


> Awesome since we only have MACs


Considering the similarities between iOS and OS X, I wouldn't be surprised to see a Mac version show up in the future.


----------



## Jeremy W

trdrjeff said:


> Well it is Networked to a the receiver it downloads from, seems quite obvious actually.


So the receiver is supposed to receive the authentication, and then pass it on to Nomad? Seems like a pointless extra step, considering Nomad has to be on your network anyway.


----------



## sigma1914

la24philly said:


> Sweet or anyone can answer this,
> 
> I just had on 9/1, Directv came in and I got new equipment. The above, basically is what I have but it is black not silver.
> 
> What will the advantage be if I get this new silver networking thing.


The above is not what you have. I don't think you understand what this device really is, so I'd advise you to read the First Look document.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The primary authentication seems to come from the internet, while authentication takes place on a show-by-show basis between nomad and the DVR.

Another very trustworthy source has just told me that there is no monthly fee and that the e-mails are being fixed.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

la24philly said:


> Sweet or anyone can answer this,
> 
> I just had on 9/1, Directv came in and I got new equipment. The above, basically is what I have but it is black not silver.
> 
> What will the advantage be if I get this new silver networking thing.


That's Mister Sweet to you :lol:

I think you have a broadband DECA which looks very similar. It communicates between your DVRs and the internet.

Nomad is a device that allows you to watch your shows when you leave the home.


----------



## StephenT

Jeremy W said:


> Considering the similarities between iOS and OS X, I wouldn't be surprised to see a Mac version show up in the future.


From the FAQ:

What devices will nomad™ support in the future?.

We are continuing to expand our DIRECTV nomad offerings, with plans to support the following additional devices in the future:
•iPad
•Android Smartphone
•Android Tablet
•Macintosh


----------



## KenW

Stuart Sweet said:


> Nomad is a device that allows you to watch your shows when you leave the home.


I'd say it lets you take your shows with you when you leave home.


----------



## Jeremy W

StephenT said:


> From the FAQ:
> 
> What devices will nomad™ support in the future?.
> 
> •Macintosh


Well, I'm not surprised. :lol:


----------



## Steve

mikela said:


> Does anyone know what the resolution is for downloaded shows to PC? Is it HD and if not does anyone know if Directv will implement resolution options for downloading?


There are no resolution options right now.

I don't know this for sure, but it looks to me like it's transcoding at ~ 720x480. Looks great on the iPad screen.


----------



## Jdcell100

Ordered this morning already got a conformation email how do I get a tracking number if anyone knows There sending fedx. And I got a confirmation num.


----------



## Jeremy W

Steve said:


> I don't know this for sure, but it looks to me like it's transcoding at ~ 720x480.


That would make sense. It would be the best tradeoff of quality vs. file size, considering a great deal of viewing will be done on tablets and smartphones that do not have HD-resolution screens.


----------



## tkrandall

Any potential for remote downloads (off yoru home network) down the line?


----------



## Jeremy W

tkrandall said:


> Any potential for remote downloads (off yoru home network) down the line?


My guess is no.


----------



## LameLefty

Jeremy W said:


> My guess is no.


My _experience_ is no so far, but I keep hoping for the sake of convenience if nothing else. Sometimes I forget to run the app and grab the latest episodes of whatever it is I want to watch.


----------



## kwasnicka

Just ordered mine on directv.com! Now comes the awful wait for it to be shipped before I can start to play.


----------



## tivoboy

Not to be daft (okay, too late) but will one need to TAKE this unit with them, or is this device simply doing the transcoding and transferring of content from a DVR to the ios/pc device? I LIKE the idea of taking it with me, hotels, travel, etc.,


----------



## Sixto

tivoboy said:


> Not to be daft (okay, too late) but will one need to TAKE this unit with them, or is this device simply doing the transcoding and transferring of content from a DVR to the ios/pc device? I LIKE the idea of taking it with me, hotels, travel, etc.,


nomad stays on the home network with the HD DVRs.

It transcodes content from the HD DVR to a form suitable for client devices, and then you download the content to the client device(s).

It's very similar to TiVoToGo except you don't need a PC.


----------



## Jeremy W

tivoboy said:


> Not to be daft (okay, too late) but will one need to TAKE this unit with them, or is this device simply doing the transcoding and transferring of content from a DVR to the ios/pc device? I LIKE the idea of taking it with me, hotels, travel, etc.,


Nomad lives on your home network at all times. It transfers and transcodes content off your DVR(s), and then the content gets downloaded to your mobile device(s) where it will stay for up to 30 days.


----------



## David Ortiz

tivoboy said:


> Not to be daft (okay, too late) but will one need to TAKE this unit with them, or is this device simply doing the transcoding and transferring of content from a DVR to the ios/pc device? I LIKE the idea of taking it with me, hotels, travel, etc.,


Only your recordings are nomadic, the nomad hardware stays at home.


----------



## Steve

tivoboy said:


> is this device simply doing the transcoding and transferring of content from a DVR to the ios/pc device?


Yes.

*EDIT:* How many Yankee fans does it take to change a lightbulb? :lol:


----------



## davemayo

My order status says it already shipped.


----------



## sdlevi27

Approximately how much storage (on the iOS device or Mac/PC) is required for each program (1 hour show, for example)?


----------



## Sixto

sdlevi27 said:


> Approximately how much storage (on the iOS device or Mac/PC) is required for each program (1 hour show, for example)?


A 1-hour recording is about 600MB.


----------



## Laxguy

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> At this point they should be doing them side by side though. the 9mo delay on a directv scheduling app was a lil out there, and currently its still that delay so far for an ipad app equivalent on the android side...
> 
> looking forward to using this when i am able to use it. lol


Keep in mind that when a platform's software changes, it may or may not cause further delays in any software, such as NOMAD or other third party applications.


----------



## PaceHD

LameLefty said:


> Well, on the bottom it just says "Directv" and "Made in Taiwan."
> 
> Though really, what difference does it make? Why are you so hung up on Pace?
> 
> Gee, how could you possibly know that? :sure:


They make the best gear and nomad is very like combination of their pvrtogo and 2wire technology


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Guys, 

I've deleted several posts that were nothing more than a conversation between two members. 

Let's keep it on topic and polite. The next step is thread bans and I don't want to go that way.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

PaceHD said:


> They make the best gear and nomad is very like combination of their pvrtogo and 2wire technology


I'm saddened to tell you that Pace was not involved at all in the development of nomad.


----------



## Alan Gordon

My thanks go out to the Field Trial team for a great/informative "First Look."

As I have stated before, while I think this device is cool and all, I don't travel (the last time I was out of state, or didn't sleep in my own bed was 1995), so I can't justify the $149 cost simply to play with it. Perhaps in a couple of years, I'll be able to pick one up on EBay cheap...

I'm not crazy about a few aspects of the device, but I still think it's a great device for those it's targeting. 

Again, great "First Look.". 

~Alan


----------



## TBoneit

Steve said:


> Good question. Never left one on there that long, but my guess is it simply becomes unplayable.
> 
> Yes, assuming it's still in Nomad storage memory. As Stuart pointed out, at the time the original is deleted from the HR, the transcoded copy is deleted from Nomad as well.
> 
> The original will also be deleted from Nomad storage memory if it's the oldest file and Nomad needs to make space for new transcodes, just like on the HRs. I figure the 16GB of internal storage is good for up to 25 hours of HD content, depending on how efficiently the original material transcodes. I'm basing this on the fact an HBO movie I transcoded used about 630MB/hour of disk space on my PC.


I wonder how the Nomad will handle a dead DVR. My best guess is that if the DVR the content is from dies the Nomad will delete it from storage.

I also wonder how it will handle a DVR dropping out due to needing a reboot.



dsw2112 said:


> I didn't pay much attention to the previous Nomad thread. Interesting that there's a hardware device necessary for the transcoding; what was the rationale for that?


It most likely has a dedicated encoding chip just like the stand alone Tivos have. That means you can use a really cheap CPU and not need tons of memory thereby keeping costs down.

For sure the HR series do not have enough horsepower in them to do any encoding.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I think if the DVR is no longer on the network, nomad will delete the content. Probably not instantly but after a short time. I know rebooting is not a problem.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

David Ortiz said:


> Only your recordings are nomadic, the nomad hardware stays at home.


I really like your one sentence explanation David.


----------



## Laxguy

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I really like your one sentence explanation David.


*Love it! *


----------



## denpri

Wow! Just saw the First Look, went to the DirecTV site and placed an Order. My Confirmation shows the "DirecTV nomad Mobile DVR service" is "included" in my existing Services & Fees.


----------



## denpri

Maybe it was just my connection but the nomad page link said "Coming Soon" when I clicked on the thread link about 5 minutes ago and now (2:30PM Central) it's "live" with a full description and Order Link!


----------



## Laxguy

denpri said:


> Wow! Just saw the First Look, went to the DirecTV site and placed an Order. My Confirmation shows the "DirecTV nomad Mobile DVR service" is "included" in my existing Services & Fees.


Excellent! Thanks for the update, and please tell us how you love/hate its various features.


----------



## Hoffer

I put in an order earlier. Can't wait to give this little guy a try. 

I have read that you can set the Nomad to automatically transcode new episodes of selected shows. Is there an option to have it just transcode everything your DVR records by default?

I think I'll plug a 16 GB flash drive into the Nomad. I think it would be nice if the Nomad just mirrored everything I have on my DVR at all times. It would be a waste, as I'd probably only watch a small percentage of the shows. Just think it would be nice to always have everything available.

Also, can the syncing to a PC or iPhone be setup automatically? So, you wake up in the morning and everything the Nomad transcoded the night before is on your iPhone. I know this would be harder on an iOS device as that would mean the app would have to be running at all times.


----------



## mattgwyther

"Hoffer" said:


> I put in an order earlier. Can't wait to give this little guy a try.
> 
> I have read that you can set the Nomad to automatically transcode new episodes of selected shows. Is there an option to have it just transcode everything your DVR records by default?
> 
> I think I'll plug a 16 GB flash drive into the Nomad. I think it would be nice if the Nomad just mirrored everything I have on my DVR at all times. It would be a waste, as I'd probably only watch a small percentage of the shows. Just think it would be nice to always have everything available.
> 
> Also, can the syncing to a PC or iPhone be setup automatically? So, you wake up in the morning and everything the Nomad transcoded the night before is on your iPhone. I know this would be harder on an iOS device as that would mean the app would have to be running at all times.


In the client interface (iOS or PC), you can set an existing program to automatically transfer... Kind of like a series link on the DVR except it is limited to only programs on your DVR or WHDVRs and not the guide. If it is set to automatically transfer a typical scenario it to let it transcode overnight and the show will be on your mobile device in the morning


----------



## Steve

Hoffer said:


> I have read that you can set the Nomad to automatically transcode new episodes of selected shows. Is there an option to have it just transcode everything your DVR records by default?


No, but you can point to a folder on your DVR playlist and tell Nomad to "Auto-Download" that show from now on. So eventually, you can get all your SL's to transcode automatically, assuming there are enough idle hours in the day. Remember, Nomad can't transcode a file from a DVR that is serving MRV content to another display.

What you can't set up are automatic transcodes of "one-shot" (non-SL) recordings. You'll have to wait until they appear on your DVR playlist before you can tell Nomad to transcode them.



> Also, can the syncing to a PC or iPhone be setup automatically? So, you wake up in the morning and everything the Nomad transcoded the night before is on your iPhone. I know this would be harder on an iOS device as that would mean the app would have to be running at all times.


If you initiate the transcodes on either the PC or iOS client and leave the client running, yes, they will automatically copy to that client when they're finished.

If you want files to automatically copy to more than one client, you'll need to set up duplicate "auto-downloads" on each device you want that to happen (and those clients must be running). This is by design, because if you have "his and her" clients, e.g., you may not want all shows on all devices.


----------



## KenW

Has anyone tried starting nomad on a program and then checking if they can watch the same program with MRV? I know my wife gets cranky when she can't watch what she wants when she wants to watch it.


----------



## Jeremy W

KenW said:


> Has anyone tried starting nomad on a program and then checking if they can watch the same program with MRV? I know my wife gets cranky when she can't watch what she wants when she wants to watch it.


Each DVR can only serve one stream at a time, whether it's MRV or Nomad is irrelevant. MRV takes precedence, but that stops the transfer process to Nomad.


----------



## mattgwyther

"KenW" said:


> Has anyone tried starting nomad on a program and then checking if they can watch the same program with MRV? I know my wife gets cranky when she can't watch what she wants when she wants to watch it.


NOMAD takes a lower priority to MRV. If the DVR is not serving a program to a MRV client NOMAD will start to transcode. When an MRV requests a program from that DVR, the transcoding stops until that DVR is no longer serving a program


----------



## tgewin

> If the DVR is not serving a program to a MRV client NOMAD will start to transcode. When an MRV requests a program from that DVR, the transcoding stops until that DVR is no longer serving a program


I think that's the behavior almost everyone would want, so that's good. Two questions about it though:

1) If the Nomad is in the middle of transcoding when an MRV client starts using the DVR, does Nomad start the transcode from scratch or does it seem to resume where it left off?

2) Is the Nomad clever enough to move on to a different, available DVR if there are programs in the Nomad transcode queue?

And then two unrelated questions, one already asked earlier by someone else:

1) Will the video play on an external monitor connected to an iPad or iPhone via HDMI?

2) Will the video play on an Apple TV through Airplay? I don't have an Apple TV right now, but some of the newer Airplay features are making one look more and more appealing.

Thanks for all the previously-provided info from everybody! It's great stuff. This plus the HR34 could make DirecTV a VERY simple and powerful platform for a lot of users.


----------



## denpri

Wondering how the nomad will "interface" with the upcoming HR34 and the "RVU interface"?


----------



## NR4P

denpri said:


> Wondering how the nomad will "interface" with the upcoming HR34 and the "RVU interface"?


The interface is via Ethernet to the home router. The HR34 question may be answered someday when they become available.


----------



## mattgwyther

"tgewin" said:


> I think that's the behavior almost everyone would want, so that's good. Two questions about it though:
> 
> 1) If the Nomad is in the middle of transcoding when an MRV client starts using the DVR, does Nomad start the transcode from scratch or does it seem to resume where it left off?
> 
> 2) Is the Nomad clever enough to move on to a different, available DVR if there are programs in the Nomad transcode queue?


I don't know the answer



"tgewin" said:


> And then two unrelated questions, one already asked earlier by someone else:
> 
> 1) Will the video play on an external monitor connected to an iPad or iPhone via HDMI?
> 
> 2) Will the video play on an Apple TV through Airplay? I don't have an Apple TV right now, but some of the newer Airplay features are making one look more and more appealing.


I believe it does auto only through AirPlay.

It does support video out via a cable


----------



## Jeremy W

denpri said:


> Wondering how the nomad will "interface" with the upcoming HR34 and the "RVU interface"?


Nomad and RVU are two different things that have very little to do with eachother.


----------



## Steve

tgewin said:


> 1) If the Nomad is in the middle of transcoding when an MRV client starts using the DVR, does Nomad start the transcode from scratch or does it seem to resume where it left off?


It needs to re-start from scratch.



> 2) Is the Nomad clever enough to move on to a different, *available* DVR if there are programs in the Nomad transcode queue?


Yes.



> 1) Will the video play on an external monitor connected to an iPad or iPhone via HDMI?


Yes, but I'd liken it to bottling water from Mexico.  IOW, the Nomad transcode resolution was not intended to be viewed on a big screen.


----------



## denpri

NR4P said:


> The interface is via Ethernet to the home router. The HR34 question may be answered someday when they become available.


Sorry-Poorly worded question. I understand the physical connectivity; I'm just wondering how a nomad unit will be "treated" by the HR34 RVU interface and what that may mean in terms of added nomad functionality. I notice the nomad will only support 5 "viewing devices" (at any time) and I thought I read the RVU "interface" will also only support 5 devices. If this is correct, I wonder whether "5" is just a coincidence or whether a combined nomad (external wireless devices)/RVU (internal ethernet/DECA connected devices) network will jointly support ONLY 5 devices as part of the overall DirecTV authentication/authorization process.


----------



## Beerstalker

I would assume that Nomad would take up one of the three outgoing streams the HR34 has when Nomad is active. So you can still watch recordings off the HR34 on the TV it is hooked up to and 2 other TVs using thin clients but not on a third thin client. If you start using a third thin client it will stop Nomad's transfer process just like it does when you access a HR2x for MRV.

Now here's a couple questions for those of you who have been testing these. What is the maximum size USB drive you can attach to them? Any specific drives recommended or to avoid? Not sure if this will be as picky as the HD-DVRs are with SATA drives or not (I would think not since it's USB, but who knows).


----------



## gio12

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> I have been told that these are the current requirements for nomad to work:
> 
> iOS Client:
> iPhone 3GS: iOS 4.2.1 and higher
> iPhone 4: iOS 4.2.1 and higher
> iPod touch:iOS 4.2.1 and higher
> 
> PC Client:
> Video Card: 32 MB minimum (128 MB recommended)
> OS: Windows XP SP3 minimum
> CPU: 1.2GHz or faster (dual or quad core recommended)
> *Note that Atom processors are not supported.
> RAM: 2GB minimum
> .NET Framework Version 4.0
> 350MB Free space


So no Mac Support? FAIL DIRECTV! After all this way and direct2pc issues, it's on to slingbox!

What a load of crap!


----------



## LameLefty

Beerstalker said:


> Now here's a couple questions for those of you who have been testing these. What is the maximum size USB drive you can attach to them? Any specific drives recommended or to avoid? Not sure if this will be as picky as the HD-DVRs are with SATA drives or not (I would think not since it's USB, but who knows).


I don't know how picky they are but I believe you can attach pretty much any standard drive in the commonly-available sizes (e.g., up to 2TB, maybe even larger). Bear in mind though that once you delete content off the source DVR, it gets deleted from Nomad too. So just hooking up a honking-big drive isn't an archival solution.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

gio12 said:


> So no Mac Support? FAIL DIRECTV! After all this way and direct2pc issues, it's on to slingbox!
> 
> What a load of crap!


You might just want to read more than one page of posts in this thread...this was posted earlier from the DirecTV.com website:



> What devices will nomad™ support in the future?.We are continuing to expand our DIRECTV nomad offerings, with plans to support the following additional devices in the future:
> •iPad
> •Android Smartphone
> •Android Tablet
> •Macintosh


----------



## jd_keefe

Any chance I can politely decline my 3 months of Showtime "Loyalty Reward" with one of these bad boys? 

I just upgraded to HD-DVR, WHDVR, and bought and installed the Cinema connection kit.. Not sure the wife will let me drop another 150 for this.

Although, she has enough Duggers and Sister Wives recorded that I could probably convince her.

Several hour cheer competition this weekend would sure go by quicker with this too!


----------



## fireponcoal

"gio12" said:


> So no Mac Support? FAIL DIRECTV! After all this way and direct2pc issues, it's on to slingbox!
> 
> What a load of crap!


SOON!


----------



## PCampbell

Does anybody know if Nomad starts a 24 month commitment?


----------



## Mike Bertelson

PCampbell said:


> Does anybody know if Nomad starts a 24 month commitment?


It is a purchase and won't start a new commitment.

Mike


----------



## PCampbell

Placed my order, now starts the wait.


----------



## maartena

hdtvfan0001 said:


> On the DirecTV.com site:





> DIRECTV® nomad™ is compatible with PC, iPhone, and iPod touch and soon will be compatible with Mac, iPad®, and Android™ products.


Naturally, those of us that have blackberry phones because of a corporate policy..... are left out. As usual.

And my Torch 9800 is perfectly capable of playing videos.


----------



## Laxguy

"gio12" said:


> So no Mac Support? FAIL DIRECTV! After all this way and direct2pc issues, it's on to slingbox!
> 
> What a load of crap!


Nah.

It rocks on an iPad.....


----------



## hdtvfan0001

maartena said:


> Naturally, those of us that have blackberry phones because of a corporate policy..... are left out. As usual.
> 
> And my Torch 9800 is perfectly capable of playing videos.


I feel your pain....have a Blackberry too.

But that's what prompted me to get an Android tablet, and I also have an iPad here if needed. Then there's the laptop. *nomad* at least supports those (and a few other) mobile devices...


----------



## tgewin

Steve said:


> It needs to re-start from scratch.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Yes, but I'd liken it to bottling water from Mexico.  IOW, the Nomad transcode resolution was not intended to be viewed on a big screen.


Sure but sometimes DVD resolution--if the 720x480 is right--is better than nothing and better than sharing an iPad between several people.

Thanks for the other info on the transcoding. Shame it's not a resume but I understand why that's the much simpler and cleaner implementation.


----------



## Juanus

I guess it would be too much to ask for a touchpad app?


----------



## double

i wonder if you have a vpn client on your android phone you could trick it into thinking you were on location to get shows while away from home.


----------



## smiddy

forecheck said:


> I just ordered. On your Account Overview page, go to My Equipment and then Accessories and it should be there. $149 plus $9.99 shipping, and also tax at least here in California.


Thanks!


----------



## NR4P

maartena said:


> Naturally, those of us that have blackberry phones because of a corporate policy..... are left out. As usual.
> 
> And my Torch 9800 is perfectly capable of playing videos.


Just moved up to a 9810 from a 9800. Can't imagine watching alot of content on either one. While iphones are OK, if it isn't a tablet or PC screen, it isn't that compelling. My opinion of course.

But maybe the press stories about Blackberry supporting Android in the future will come true.


----------



## markrogo

hdtvfan0001 said:


> As a fellow frequent traveler, I suspect you'll find *nomad* to be a great product as you take trips. Wait until the first time a person on the plane next to you asks "how the heck are you watching that recording of xxxxx on the plane?".


I dunno how new that question is, though. iTunes TV has been available for several year and torrent-ed TV for much longer. Also, things like Tivo ToGo. I mean, you're right, this is the best "use case" for Nomad, but Nomad is hardly the first or only way to get TV on a computer/phone/tablet for offline viewing.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I'm not sure that this is going to be a device that people on planes are going to ask you about. But it is cool, it is a lot of fun to play with.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm not sure that this is going to be a device that people on planes are going to ask you about. But it is cool, it is a lot of fun to play with.


Not all...but several...


----------



## Stuart Sweet

This post has been updated with the latest manual, quick start guide, and link to an instructional video.


----------



## Richierich

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm not sure that this is going to be a device that people on planes are going to ask you about. But it is cool, it is a lot of fun to play with.


Yes it will because if someone sees you with Monday Night Football on your PC or whatever and they went to bed at 9:00 A.M. and didn't get to see the Game and you are Viewing it on you PC or IPAD2 then they will Definitely Be Asking You How You Got It On Your PC (or whatever such as an IPAD2).


----------



## markrogo

double said:


> i wonder if you have a vpn client on your android phone you could trick it into thinking you were on location to get shows while away from home.


I would say the answer to this is yes; although YMMV. There is no way Nomad has some sort of sophisticated detection algorithms that are trying to spot "VPN masquerading", in other words, a device that appears to be inside the network but is physically outside. (There are ways to do this, but it's generally done only for very high-end security purposes.)

If you can make your phone/computer/iPad appear to be inside your home network, you ought to be able to connect to Nomad and download programs. Most people, of course, won't be able to configure such a setup to work because VPNs are a black art to the average person, but a sophisticated user would seem to have the capabilities to do so. Keep in mind that 600MB of stuff pushed over a VPN connection to your hotel Wifi (or worse a 3G connection) is not going to be that speedy. But it's definitely something to play with and I suspect someone will get it working in just a few weeks.


----------



## Shades228

LameLefty said:


> I don't know how picky they are but I believe you can attach pretty much any standard drive in the commonly-available sizes (e.g., up to 2TB, maybe even larger). Bear in mind though that once you delete content off the source DVR, it gets deleted from Nomad too. So just hooking up a honking-big drive isn't an archival solution.


Supports up to 1 TB external usb hd and only 1 external device at a time.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Actually, markrogo, you'd be surprised. I know some of what's under the hood and it was designed to prevent this scenario. I'm not saying that with a super-high-speed line and thousands of dollars of gear, that you couldn't do it... but the average guy with a router supplied by his ISP and a 5Mbit line won't be able to.


----------



## RobertE

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm not sure that this is going to be a device that people on planes are going to ask you about. But it is cool, it is a lot of fun to play with.


Not sure where you would plug the nomad in on a plane?


----------



## Gone2Maui

Juanus said:


> I guess it would be too much to ask for a touchpad app?


That's what I'm hoping for since that is the only device I own that could make use of this product.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

There will be no WebOS app. 

Updated: the online ordering page is down again. Call 1-800-DIRECTV to order.


----------



## DMG

People are saying it looks great on the iPad even though it is an iPhone app. Is the app just to manage the nomad and to transfer the content to the device or is the video also played through the app? 

If the video is played through the app I would expect the video quality to be mediocre until the app is a native iPad app.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Video is also played through the app but it knows it's an iPad. It plays the video full screen at the full transcoded resolution, but with the iPod's larger video controls. Here's a full-res screencap (sorry for the size)


----------



## Justin23

Stuart Sweet said:


> There will be no WebOS app.
> 
> Updated: the online ordering page is down again. Call 1-800-DIRECTV to order.


It just worked for me...


----------



## dualsub2006

"NR4P" said:


> But maybe the press stories about Blackberry supporting Android in the future will come true.


Android apps are coming to QNX, but you won't be able to just load up an Android apk from D* and run it.

D* would have to compile for the BlackBerry Java VM and offer a unique app. If RIM makes it easy enough to do and the app, Java VM and QNX all run well together, maybe. If there isn't enough horsepower to run it all, then no.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

RobertE said:


> Not sure where you would plug the nomad in on a plane?


I meant the clients :lol:


----------



## NR4P

RobertE said:


> Not sure where you would plug the nomad in on a plane?


Virgin America has power plugs under the seats 110v.

That's if you need to charge your ipad, phone or PC at 35K feet.


----------



## RobertE

Stuart Sweet said:


> I meant the clients :lol:


Thats kinda what I figured, but the way it was worded. 



NR4P said:


> Virgin America has power plugs under the seats 110v.
> 
> That's if you need to charge your ipad, phone or PC at 35K feet.


While true, not sure where they would let you put your dish, HR and nomad though. :lol:


----------



## tfederov

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> Video is also played through the app but it knows it's an iPad. It plays the video full screen at the full transcoded resolution, but with the iPod's larger video controls. Here's a full-res screencap (sorry for the size)


I just spent the last minute of my life trying to clear the screen in your pics. Gonna be a long night. :lol:


----------



## Go Beavs

Another fine First Look guys! The absence of a monthly fee for *nomad* is definetly pushing me toward the order button. It looks like a great product!


----------



## General Custer

For the average Joe, this unit is a problem for two reasons.

1) no streaming

2) real time encodes. Most soccer moms won't want to have to plan their transfers of 4 or 5 movies to take on a trip up to 10 hours ahead of time

If directv was not going the streaming route which is instantaneous, then they needed to have a device that does extremely quick transcodes and transfers.


----------



## LameLefty

General Custer said:


> 2) real time encodes. Most soccer moms won't want to have to plan their transfers of 4 or 5 movies to take on a trip up to 10 hours ahead of time
> 
> If directv was not going the streaming route which is instantaneous, then they needed to have a device that does extremely quick transcodes and transfers.


Au contraire. Setting a list of programs to transcode overnight ahead of a trip is easy as can be.

In terms of "extremely quick transcodes", there's only so much processing you can squeeze into a box that is designed to hit such a low price point and still break even or make a few bucks. Remember, there is no monthly service fee so the box has to at least pay for itself.


----------



## Justin23

General Custer said:


> For the average Joe, this unit is a problem for two reasons.
> 
> 1) no streaming


Can we please kill this argument once and for all....this purpose of the nomad device IS NOT streaming live content! :bang


----------



## RAD

Justin23 said:


> Can we please kill this argument once and for all....this purpose of the nomad device IS NOT streaming live content! :bang


It would be nice if nomad could do both functions, but at least it's nice to have the option now for offline viewing with nomad and if you need streaming go buy a Slingbox.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

General Custer said:


> For the average Joe, this unit is a problem for two reasons.
> 
> 1) no streaming


Streaming is a problem for many users...because it is often unavailable or with slow access (poor playback due to insufficient bandwidth). *nomad* can provide mobile video viewing virtually anywhere, without being tied to the Internet.


> 2) real time encodes. Most soccer moms won't want to have to plan their transfers of 4 or 5 movies to take on a trip up to 10 hours ahead of time


The encoding is done with a simple process, including scheduling. I suspect "soccer moms" are not the primary target market...but planning ahead is something they do routinely...so perhaps we need to give them more credit to be able to do it.

They could put a "even a caveman can do it" sticker on these units.


----------



## General Custer

With more and more content providers coming up with iOS apps ( CNN, tbs, hbo, cinemax), there likely will be no need for this device. Even if you don't have wifi available, many have 3G service and unlimited internet. That seems like a better option. This might be better on a plane, but if I have to think that far ahead, I'll rip a DVD and download it.

If this isn't for the casual viewer and power users have other devices , ie slingbox, then who exactly is this for?


----------



## LameLefty

General Custer said:


> With more and more content providers coming up with iOS apps ( CNN, tbs, hbo, cinemax), there likely will be no need for this device. Even if you don't have wifi available, many have 3G service and unlimited internet. That seems like a better option. This might be better on a plane, but if I have to think that far ahead, I'll rip a DVD and download it.
> 
> If this isn't for the casual viewer and power users have other devices , ie slingbox, then who exactly is this for?


Car trips. Subway stations. Doctor's offices. Hotels with (REDACTED)-ass wifi. Cruise ships. Lunch breaks at work. In short, anywhere with crappy or uncertain bandwidth and NO WORRIES. Pick your favorite show or movie and just take it with you and not have to think about it.


----------



## ike609

Just ordered mine from the accessories section of my account. $172 after tax an shipping.


----------



## Laxguy

DMG said:


> People are saying it looks great on the iPad even though it is an iPhone app. Is the app just to manage the nomad and to transfer the content to the device or is the video also played through the app?
> 
> If the video is played through the app I would expect the video quality to be mediocre until the app is a native iPad app.


Just installed the iPad app from the iTunes store, and it's just fine. Resolution good. Very good.


----------



## Laxguy

General Custer said:


> With more and more content providers coming up with iOS apps ( CNN, tbs, hbo, cinemax), there likely will be no need for this device. Even if you don't have wifi available, many have 3G service and unlimited internet. That seems like a better option. This might be better on a plane, but if I have to think that far ahead, I'll rip a DVD and download it.
> 
> If this isn't for the casual viewer and power users have other devices , ie slingbox, then who exactly is this for?


Clearly, not you! :hurah:

There's a definite market for it, but I'm not going to try to convince anyone who's set against it otherwise. If you have an iPad, this is almost a must.


----------



## Jeremy W

maartena said:


> Naturally, those of us that have blackberry phones because of a corporate policy..... are left out. As usual.


The VideoGuard Connect DRM that DirecTV is using for Nomad doesn't support BlackBerry. So DirecTV couldn't support BlackBerry if they wanted to. NDS would have to add support first, and that's unlikely.


----------



## duck33

Unable to install on my iPhone 4 since I'm jailbroken


----------



## Groundhog45

hdtvfan0001 said:


> They could put a "even a caveman can do it" sticker on these units.


So you're saying these are made by Geico? :lol:


----------



## TechIsCool

forecheck said:


> Interesting. Not a huge problem for me since I will be going back to un-jailbroken next week with the new software, but for some I imagine this could be a deal breaker.


This is such a deal breaker and on the specs they should have it listed. Jailbroken devices are legal I understand why they don't want them jailbroken but the stupid part is that you could run iPhone version 4.3.1 and run jailbreakme.com on the device after all the nomad videos where on the device... So what is the point of not allowing people to have a device jailbroken. I am really curious if they have also banned rooted android devices becuase of the file permissions. I would make the assumption that the answer is no. DRM is a failed attempt at keeping people from the content they pay for. IMO


----------



## NR4P

"General Custer" said:


> With more and more content providers coming up with iOS apps ( CNN, tbs, hbo, cinemax), there likely will be no need for this device. Even if you don't have wifi available, many have 3G service and unlimited internet. That seems like a better option. This might be better on a plane, but if I have to think that far ahead, I'll rip a DVD and download it.
> 
> If this isn't for the casual viewer and power users have other devices , ie slingbox, then who exactly is this for?


Places where this is a great device

Planes, hotels with high Internet fees, doctors waiting rooms, back seat of car for kids, waiting rooms at hospitals, airports during delays, etc. Not always good Internet, unlimited data plans are almost gone, and when one uses things like HBOgo you can't finish it until you find the next wifi connection. And it may not be on their server any longer.

DVDs are fine. Used to do that but this is easier with Nomad and with a tablet, 10 hrs of battery life. Using a DVD spinning at 7200 rpm takes a PC battery life down to a few hours at best.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

NR4P said:


> Places where this is a great device
> 
> Planes, hotels with high Internet fees, doctors waiting rooms, back seat of car for kids, waiting rooms at hospitals, airports during delays, etc. Not always good Internet, unlimited data plans are almost gone, and when one uses things like HBOgo you can't finish it until you find the next wifi connection. And it may not be on their server any longer.
> 
> DVDs are fine. Used to do that but this is easier with Nomad and with a tablet, 10 hrs of battery life. Using a DVD spinning at 7200 rpm takes a PC battery life down to a few hours at best.


Thanks for your post - it reminded me about the movie "Planes, Trains, and Automobiles" - all good *nomad* enjoyment location candidates.


----------



## shedberg

I'll probably be getting one once the Mac becomes available!


----------



## dualsub2006

"TechIsCool" said:


> I am really curious if they have also banned rooted android devices becuase of the file permissions. I would make the assumption that the answer is no.


Google blocks their own Android Market Videos app from rooted phones, so I'll actually be rather surprised if D* allows install on rooted devices.

I absolutely hate DRM but I love taking entertainment with me when appropriate. Netflix and HBO Go both make their DRM usage painless for me and if D* does the same, so be it. It's a necessary evil.


----------



## sacarmic

So do you have to have one nomad per receiver or can two receivers use one nomad?

Thanks


----------



## Stuart Sweet

:welcome_s!

One nomad will handle all the receivers in your home.


----------



## Richierich

hdtvfan0001 said:


> They could put a "even a caveman can do it" sticker on these units.


Are you saying that even I, Richierich, could probably successfully use this Nomad Device without screwing up?

Also, with Netstreaming, Bandwidth is getting Very Expensive and limited by tiered pricing such as Verizon which is $80 for 10 GB so you could eat that up pretty fast with Netstreaming Video. Bandwidth is just going to get more and more expensive as more and more younger people come into the market place wanting to Stream Audio and Video.

I might have to get me one of these devices and see how it works. I bet it would be Great on a Trip to Kauai, Hawaii!!!


----------



## SDimwit

shedberg said:


> I'll probably be getting one once the Mac becomes available!


Seems to me that directv2pc with bootcamp is a better option for the Mac, unless you are talking about a Macbook of some sort. Even then, I wonder if the resolution would be acceptable.
Dim


----------



## Mike Bertelson

SDimwit said:


> Seems to me that directv2pc with bootcamp is a better option for the Mac, unless you are talking about a Macbook of some sort. Even then, I wonder if the resolution would be acceptable.
> Dim


DIRECTV2PC doesn't allow you take the recording on the road with you.

With nomad you get to actually download the recording to the Mac.

Mike


----------



## Jdcell100

Ordered my nomad yesterday was delivered 730am this morning connected in 5 min no prob. But was wondering dose anybody know if you could que like 4 or 5 shows up and it will just download from dvr to nomad it seems like only 1 at a time I think and few of shows on my dvr aren't showing up on my nomad app on my iPad


----------



## jagrim

Appreciate the GREAT WORK on the First Look. 

Though I potentionally see a small market (probabaly why DTV has an upfront cost and no monthly fee), it doesn't really appeal to me. I have plenty of items (movies, books, apps, etc.) to keep me amused on my iPad and iTouch when I am sitting out of wi-fi, 3G, or 4G range and I am rarely out of range when I can watch something. 

I think I'll sit out this initial Nomad "fever" and save my money for something better (HR34). I'm sure the Nomad device will show up on Ebay at a greatly reduced price (everything does). 

Happy viewing to those who jump in.


----------



## RAD

Jdcell100 said:


> Ordered my nomad yesterday was delivered 730am this morning connected in 5 min no prob. But was wondering dose anybody know if you could que like 4 or 5 shows up and it will just download from dvr to nomad it seems like only 1 at a time I think and few of shows on my dvr aren't showing up on my nomad app on my iPad


Yes, you can queue up as many as you want, but remember it' only has 16GB of memory and part of that goes to the code. And yes, it transcodes only one program at a time, but you can download something that has already been transcoded while it's transcoding a new one.

For the missing shows, check the parental settings on the client to make sure everything you want is enabled, that's the only time I saw that problem.


----------



## techm8n

Does anyone know the resolution Nomad transcode the video into. 640x480, 1280x720?, bit rate?


----------



## Steve

Jdcell100 said:


> Ordered my nomad yesterday was delivered 730am this morning connected in 5 min no prob. But was wondering dose anybody know if you could que like 4 or 5 shows up and it will just download from dvr to nomad it seems like only 1 at a time


They have to be "prepared" (converted to lower resolution) before they can actually transfer. Once they're prepared, they copy over. Preparing is real-time, and copying over about 5 minutes per hour. So 65 minutes total for a one-hour show.



> I think and few of shows on my dvr aren't showing up on my nomad app on my iPad


You can't convert VOD or OTA shows, so they won't show up.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

RAD said:


> Yes, you can queue up as many as you want, but remember it' only has *16GB of memory *and part of that goes to the code. And yes, it transcodes only one program at a time, but you can download something that has already been transcoded while it's transcoding a new one.
> 
> For the missing shows, check the parental settings on the client to make sure everything you want is enabled, that's the only time I saw that problem.


WOW that delivery was fast - congrats to that new *nomad* user.

...just as a reminder sidenote....the USB port on the back can be used with a USB flash drive or USB hard drive to "add on" capacity for the *nomad* unit to handle additional content storage...


----------



## Steve

techm8n said:


> Does anyone know the resolution Nomad transcode the video into. 640x480, 1280x720?, bit rate?


There's no way to see exact specs on resolution, but my _guess _is 720x480, based on results I've seen from other transcoding programs.

2:16 HD HBO movie is ~ 1.4 gb on disk, so I'm guessing about 1400 or 1500 kbps.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

techm8n said:


> Does anyone know the resolution Nomad transcode the video into. 640x480, 1280x720?, bit rate?


Bitrate, I can't tell you. But it is a 720x480 encode. The best estimation is 680MB/hour, so that ends up at about 1.5Mbit/sec. That's just a hypothesis. I don't know the codec or compression technique.


----------



## Jdcell100

I only have this for about 2 hours and I must say (shows are downloading as I write this) I think I'm going to really like this. I was a little disappointed when it was avalable yesterday that there wasn't any streaming but the more I thought about it streaming I found to be usually is terrible buffering all the time very annoying the fastest Internet wher I live is 1 to 3 mps .with verizion. Comcast has faster but there pricing is insane if you want one of those fast plans Can't wait to see what the nomad looks like on my iPad should be ready in a half hour or so so once it's on the nomad to transfer it on ipadbshouldent be that long to download I assume. So I think people just have to get use to transferring when they go to bed I think this is going to be pretty sweet


----------



## Beerstalker

So really that means since I have 3 HD-DVRs with a total of 200 hours of possible recording space (1-HR22, 2-HR21s, no external drives) I really only need an external drive around 150Gb. No need to buy a 1Tb drive unless you have a bunch of DVRs or a bunch of external drives on your DVRs to where you could have 1400 hours of storage right?

Do the drives need to have an external power source or will the Nomad supply enough power over USB (obviously I'm sure it's enough power for small flash drives, but not sure about regular external hard drives).

Anyone with recommendations on a cheap USB external hard drive around 150-250Gb?

Or maybe a cheap USB drive enclosure I can put one of my old SATA drives in?


----------



## RAD

Beerstalker said:


> Do the drives need to have an external power source or will the Nomad supply enough power over USB (obviously I'm sure it's enough power for small flash drives, but not sure about regular external hard drives).


I had a PNY 32GB flash drive on with no problems with it and nomad hardware.


----------



## Jdcell100

When I plug in a flash drive dose anyone know if I will see the extra space show up on my nomad app. On the app itself I I don't see wher it shows how much space u have or have left


----------



## Steve

Jdcell100 said:


> [...] Can't wait to see what the nomad looks like on my iPad


You're gonna love the video quality. They did a great job optimizing the transcodes to look great with the iOS video player.


----------



## RAD

Jdcell100 said:


> When I plug in a flash drive dose anyone know if I will see the extra space show up on my nomad app. On the app itself I I don't see wher it shows how much space u have or have left


You need to click on the on the question mark in the clients then SYSTEM INFO, there you can see the total space on the nomad hardware and how much is free.


----------



## Steve

Jdcell100 said:


> When I plug in a flash drive dose anyone know if I will see the extra space show up on my nomad app. On the app itself I I don't see wher it shows how much space u have or have left


Look under "?", "System Info".

Remember, no matter how much storage you add, if you delete the original form the HR, it's deleted from Nomad too. The copied file will remain on your iPad for 30 days, however.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Jdcell100 said:


> I only have this for about 2 hours and I must say (shows are downloading as I write this) I think I'm going to really like this. I was a little disappointed when it was avalable yesterday that there wasn't any streaming but the more I thought about it streaming I found to be usually is terrible buffering all the time very annoying the fastest Internet wher I live is 1 to 3 mps .with verizion. Comcast has faster but there pricing is insane if you want one of those fast plans Can't wait to see what the nomad looks like on my iPad should be ready in a half hour or so so once it's on the nomad to transfer it on ipadbshouldent be that long to download I assume. So I think people just have to get use to transferring when they go to bed I think this is going to be pretty sweet


Welcome.

As a very new user of *nomad*....I find your feedback both interesting and helpful.

Thank you for your insights as you "learn" *nomad* and begin to enjoy it.


----------



## sipester

General Custer said:


> For the average Joe, this unit is a problem for two reasons.
> 
> 1) no streaming


I realize this is a missing feature compared to what Dish has with the Sling. However, nothing stopping someone from using both Slingbox and Nomad to have the ultimate remote set-up with D*. Whereas with Dish, it takes a lot more work to get a comparable set-up for remote viewing options.


----------



## Jdcell100

Thanks alot for everybody hello. Well I'm on my way home to see how many are ready to go on my iPad should be seeing what it looks like on my iPad in 10 min. I'll update to u guys


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Jdcell100 said:


> Thanks alot for everybody hello. Well I'm on my way home to see how many are ready to go on my iPad should be seeing what it looks like on my iPad in 10 min. I'll update to u guys


I was impressed by how fast you got yours from DirecTV....and look forward to your reports as a new user...


----------



## Jdcell100

I ordered at 1030 am yesterday and it was here 730 am this mornig. Another cool thing was went I went to pay for it they asked me if I would like to add it to my bill I said sure. I'll update Pq on my iPad soon as it finishes downloading


----------



## Draconis

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The encoding is done with a simple process, including scheduling. I suspect "soccer moms" are not the primary target market...but planning ahead is something they do routinely...so perhaps we need to give them more credit to be able to do it.
> 
> They could put a "even a caveman can do it" sticker on these units.


!rolling


----------



## Jdcell100

Quality is EXCELLENT on my ipad


----------



## mattgwyther

"Jdcell100" said:


> When I plug in a flash drive dose anyone know if I will see the extra space show up on my nomad app. On the app itself I I don't see wher it shows how much space u have or have left


On the iOS app click on the "?" in the upper right corner


----------



## LameLefty

Jdcell100 said:


> Quality is EXCELLENT on my ipad


:up: 

I am tempted to say, "I told you so," but you weren't the guy(s) questioning video quality on the iPad since the app is (for now) "just" an iPhone app.


----------



## fireponcoal

Will pick up once it is slightly more apple friendly... Thanks everyone.. You sold me.. :::))


----------



## KenW

Is there also a USB slot on the front? It looks like there is a door with a USB symbol. If so, is that usable? It might be handy to transfer content via USB.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The front is for the reset button. There's a USB port there as well but it's not used for transferring anything. It might be usable as external storage, I haven't tried it.


----------



## Laxguy

Jdcell100 said:


> When I plug in a flash drive dose anyone know if I will see the extra space show up on my nomad app. On the app itself I I don't see wher it shows how much space u have or have left


Under the ? mark are system specs, including used and available space.

(Edit) O. Fast moving thread; I see you've been answered four times by now! 
So, welcome, glad you love it.


----------



## Jdcell100

When I add a flash drive would I have to shut the nomad off first I mean unplug it first


----------



## Richierich

KenW said:


> Is there also a USB slot on the front? It looks like there is a door with a USB symbol. If so, is that usable? It might be handy to transfer content via USB.


The USB Port on the back is for adding a USB External Hard Drive.


----------



## Richierich

Jdcell100 said:


> When I add a flash drive would I have to shut the nomad off first I mean unplug it first


I would add the USB Drive while it is shut off then power it up but I know of someone else who says he just plugged it in and it detected the USB Drive so go for it and let us know.


----------



## Smuuth

Another great job on the First Look, team!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Jdcell100 said:


> When I add a flash drive would I have to shut the nomad off first I mean unplug it first


Out of curiosity...how large a flash drive are you considering using?


----------



## Jdcell100

I'm not sure what size of flash drive I should get or if there's a certain one that someone knows will work(brand wise). I'm open for suggestions thanks in advance


----------



## Justin23

"Jdcell100" said:


> I ordered at 1030 am yesterday and it was here 730 am this mornig. Another cool thing was went I went to pay for it they asked me if I would like to add it to my bill I said sure. I'll update Pq on my iPad soon as it finishes downloading


Do you know where it was shipped from? I ordered mine at 830am or so yesterday morning. Right now I'm flying back home & I'm hoping mine made it to Florida just as quick!


----------



## tfederov

Hmmm... my ETA says tomorrow. Wonder if I'll get a surprise today!?!?!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Jdcell100 said:


> I'm not sure what size of flash drive I should get or if there's a certain one that someone knows will work(brand wise). I'm open for suggestions thanks in advance


That's pretty much up to you.

Almost any size (and common brand name) USB Flash drive should work...I know a 16GB and 32GB work fine.


----------



## jacobp

Interestingly, the Nomad will not work on any jailbroken iDevice.


----------



## jacobp

Is the Nomad compatible with plugging it into an Ethernet Hub that then connects directly into my router?


----------



## Jeremy W

jacobp said:


> Is the Nomad compatible with plugging it into an Ethernet Hub that then connects directly into my router?


Of course. But if it's actually a hub, you should really upgrade to a switch.


----------



## jacobp

I am running Windows in a Virtual machine on my Mac using VMWare Fusion. I cannot get Nomad to work. Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## Jdcell100

Mine was shipped from pa


----------



## KenW

How did you get an ETA for your shipment? I don't see a tracking number. I ordered at 7:30 AM CT, and it has not yet arrived.


----------



## JMII

Very interested in the Nomad, wish streaming was an option maybe Nomad 2.0? However most of the time internet connections are too slow to really do a good job streaming HD content so this sync-n-go system will work out well. Seems like the reasons to buy an iPad just went up. Love to copy a ton of Mythbusters episodes onto my iPhone or MacBook Pro for when I travel. Also seems like the ideal way to keep to kids entertained. Big thumbs up especially considering the price and lack of monthly fees, I assumed DTV was going nail us with another $6 "receiver" charge for this thing.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

jacobp said:


> I am running Windows in a Virtual machine on my Mac using VMWare Fusion. I cannot get Nomad to work. Has anyone else had this issue?


The First Look and DirecTV.com site notes indicate there will be a (future) native MAC client - you may have to wait until that version is released for it to work on that particular device.

I don't believe it functions for the client program with a Windows emulator on the Mac.


----------



## tim1970

I have 2 questions that I haven't seen answered. I have two HR21 hooked up for whole home service. However neither of these are hooked up to my home router. My main dvr in my living room can be hooked up without any problem, but it is not feasible at this time to hook up my bedroom dvr to my home network. So, my question is will this be ok? Or will I only be able to transfer content from my living room dvr?

Also, Can I hook up the nomad in my office next to my router, or does it need to be hooked up next to one of my DVRS?


Thanks

Tim


----------



## Jdcell100

I have hr 24 living room and hr25 bedroom. The hr 24 I believe is the dvr and I have that Deca box hooked up to it in living room (wher my router is) with whole house viewing. Hooked up nomad downstairs (simple) and everything is working perfect. So you should be ok can u pull the direct tv apps up. If you can I think your good to go


----------



## cypherx

A great iPad tweak I have installed is Retinapad. It makes iphone apps with retina display graphics (iphone4 era) fill the ipad display in a 1:1 pixel mapping, resulting in MUCH better graphics.

Sadly this tweak requires jailbreak, and like the Time Warner Cable app, this app somehow detects its jailbroken.

Its only a matter of time until a patch is released to fix it, as was already done with the TWC app, but until then, no thanks DirecTV.


----------



## NR4P

tim1970 said:


> I have 2 questions that I haven't seen answered. I have two HR21 hooked up for whole home service. However neither of these are hooked up to my home router. My main dvr in my living room can be hooked up without any problem, but it is not feasible at this time to hook up my bedroom dvr to my home network. So, my question is will this be ok? Or will I only be able to transfer content from my living room dvr?
> 
> Also, Can I hook up the nomad in my office next to my router, or does it need to be hooked up next to one of my DVRS?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tim


Nomad needs to be connected to the same LAN/Subnet as your home network. So the DVR's need to be connected to the same router or switch as Nomad.

Example:
DVR IP addresses would be 192.168.1.101 and 102
Subnet 255.255.255.0

Nomad IP address would be 192.168.1.105
Subnet 255.255.255.0

Placement isn't important as long as its on the same LAN


----------



## mattgwyther

"tim1970" said:


> I have 2 questions that I haven't seen answered. I have two HR21 hooked up for whole home service. However neither of these are hooked up to my home router. My main dvr in my living room can be hooked up without any problem, but it is not feasible at this time to hook up my bedroom dvr to my home network. So, my question is will this be ok? Or will I only be able to transfer content from my living room dvr?
> 
> Also, Can I hook up the nomad in my office next to my router, or does it need to be hooked up next to one of my DVRS?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tim


Can your two DVRs play each others recording?

If yes, can at least one DVR pass the network connection test is the setup/network menu?

If yes, the your DECA network (DVRs) is connected to you home computer network (LAN). Then the NOMAD and plug in anywhere on your LAN (ie next to your router) and work with both DVRs


----------



## Steve

cypherx said:


> A great iPad tweak I have installed is Retinapad. It makes iphone apps with retina display graphics (iphone4 era) fill the ipad display in a 1:1 pixel mapping, resulting in MUCH better graphics.
> 
> Sadly this tweak requires jailbreak, and like the Time Warner Cable app, this app somehow detects its jailbroken.
> 
> Its only a matter of time until a patch is released to fix it, as was already done with the TWC app, but until then, no thanks DirecTV.


There's no need for an app like Retinapad, IMHO. Despite the fact the Nomad GUI looks a little "rough" when double-sized on the iPad (below), Nomad video resolution has been nicely tweaked for the iPad's player. The screen grabs below were from a Nomad transcode of a _FiOS_ commercial that preceded last night's _HIMYM_.

*EDITED TO ADD:* Looking at these screen grabs on my PC's LCD display, they look a lot more "digital" than the originals look on my iPad2. On the iPad2, they look HD and "3D", if you know that I mean. Like the faces are floating in space. The shots below really don't do them justice.


----------



## litzdog911

Got my Nomad today. Easy setup on a laptop PC. Two questions ....

1. How do you know which DVR you're downloading from? The program detail description doesn't seem to indicate which DVR. And some of my network shows are recorded via off-air channels that I know won't work with Nomad. Where does it tell you which DVR?

2. For some reason Nomad's not seeing all of my WHDVR DVRs. They're all shown in the Setup Menu (gear icon), but a couple of them are missing from the list of available shows shown in the Nomad software. 

Thanks!


----------



## NR4P

litzdog911 said:


> Got my Nomad today. Easy setup on a laptop PC. Two questions ....
> 
> 1. How do you know which DVR you're downloading from? The program detail description doesn't seem to indicate which DVR. And some of my network shows are recorded via off-air channels that I know won't work with Nomad. Where does it tell you which DVR?
> 
> 2. For some reason Nomad's not seeing all of my WHDVR DVRs. They're all shown in the Setup Menu (gear icon), but a couple of them are missing from the list of available shows shown in the Nomad software.
> 
> Thanks!


1. Doesn't tell you which DVR

2. By chance are any of the shows VOD? They won't show up either.


----------



## LameLefty

litzdog911 said:


> 2. For some reason Nomad's not seeing all of my WHDVR DVRs. They're all shown in the Setup Menu (gear icon), but a couple of them are missing from the list of available shows shown in the Nomad software.
> 
> Thanks!


In the Nomad app, go into the settings and check "DVR Playlist Manager" to make sure they're all set to be visible.


----------



## litzdog911

LameLefty said:


> In the Nomad app, go into the settings and check "DVR Playlist Manager" to make sure they're all set to be visible.


Yes, they're all set to "visible". It's hard to tell which ones are missing, since the nomad software doesn't tell you which DVR the show is from. But I think two are missing of the six in my WHDVR network. And all six show up in the Nomad Setup screen. And all are set to "visible".

Will off-air recordings still show up in the Nomad software since they can't be transcoded?


----------



## litzdog911

litzdog911 said:


> Yes, they're all set to "visible". It's hard to tell which ones are missing, since the nomad software doesn't tell you which DVR the show is from. But I think two are missing of the six in my WHDVR network. And all six show up in the Nomad Setup screen. And all are set to "visible".
> 
> Will off-air recordings still show up in the Nomad software since they can't be transcoded?


Is there another setting in the DVR's Whole Home Setup Menu that must be enabled for Nomad to see the DVR's playlist? I seem to recall reading something about "External Devices" being enabled?


----------



## swyman18

"litzdog911" said:


> Is there another setting in the DVR's Whole Home Setup Menu that must be enabled for Nomad to see the DVR's playlist? I seem to recall reading something about "External Devices" being enabled?


Under whole-home / external device / external access. But I would think if this was set to "block" , then your other DVR's wouldn't be able to see it.


----------



## jmf243

Ordered online yesterday and received today. Just getting started at running it through its paces.


----------



## Jdcell100

Only have one small prob. Recorded all my UFC stuff perfect. All my daughters greasy antomy But for some reason I have faceoff taped it off. Hbo. And it shows up on my nomad on my iPad. But it seems to try to download to the nomad but then it just stops and nothing only one I can't get to work. Parantel setting are all good so I have no idea why it wont


----------



## swyman18

Jdcell100 said:


> Only have one small prob. Recorded all my UFC stuff perfect. All my daughters greasy antomy But for some reason I have faceoff taped it off. Hbo. And it shows up on my nomad on my iPad. But it seems to try to download to the nomad but then it just stops and nothing only one I can't get to work. Parantel setting are all good so I have no idea why it wont


What channel is "Greasy Antomy" on? Sounds good.

Just kidding, I know what you meant.


----------



## quattro40v

No streaming, no care.


----------



## LameLefty

quattro40v said:


> No streaming, no care.


But you cared enough to post.


----------



## techm8n

What's the return policy?


----------



## Jdcell100

When I ordered mine customer service told me you can't return it. Not that I would I luv this thing


----------



## cypherx

"techm8n" said:


> What's the return policy?


eBay?


----------



## jacobp

cypherx said:


> A great iPad tweak I have installed is Retinapad. It makes iphone apps with retina display graphics (iphone4 era) fill the ipad display in a 1:1 pixel mapping, resulting in MUCH better graphics.
> 
> Sadly this tweak requires jailbreak, and like the Time Warner Cable app, this app somehow detects its jailbroken.
> 
> Its only a matter of time until a patch is released to fix it, as was already done with the TWC app, but until then, no thanks DirecTV.


I'm in the same boat with jailbreaking. When you say a patch was issued for the TWCable app, who issued the patch? TW? Or was it a Cydia app?


----------



## davemayo

Those who ordered yesterday and received it today, what shipping method was used? Did not receive mine today.


----------



## Sixto

nomadic courier.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Sixto said:


> nomadic courier.


:lol:


----------



## cypherx

"jacobp" said:


> I'm in the same boat with jailbreaking. When you say a patch was issued for the TWCable app, who issued the patch? TW? Or was it a Cydia app?


I found it via a google search. It was a .deb file to transfer to the device and install the package. I'm sure some Cydia repo has it though. Purely unofficial and I would have to think someone will figure out how to fix the nomad app eventually.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

cypherx said:


> I found it via a google search. It was a .deb file to transfer to the device and install the package. I'm sure some Cydia repo has it though. Purely unofficial and *I would have to think someone will figure out how to fix the nomad app eventually*.


Not sure about that....I think the intent of avoiding support for jailbroken phones is to assure compliance with content copyright protection.


----------



## Jdcell100

Mine came fedx. After I placed order I called directtv back and they gave me a tracking num


----------



## davemayo

Sixto said:


> nomadic courier.


Ok, I walked into that one.


----------



## litzdog911

litzdog911 said:


> Got my Nomad today. Easy setup on a laptop PC. Two questions ....
> 
> 1. How do you know which DVR you're downloading from? The program detail description doesn't seem to indicate which DVR. And some of my network shows are recorded via off-air channels that I know won't work with Nomad. Where does it tell you which DVR?
> 
> 2. For some reason Nomad's not seeing all of my WHDVR DVRs. They're all shown in the Setup Menu (gear icon), but a couple of them are missing from the list of available shows shown in the Nomad software.
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks for the answers ....

1. There is no indication of which DVR the recordings are from. Hope they add this in the future!

2. Turns out that a couple of my HD DVRs had some of the "External Devices" settings set to "Block" under the Whole Home Setup menu. Changing those to "allow" has enabled all of my DVRs to be seen now.


----------



## jacobp

davemayo said:


> Those who ordered yesterday and received it today, what shipping method was used? Did not receive mine today.


I ordered yesterday and received it today. It was shipped via FedEx.


----------



## cbenedikt

For those who already have the Nomad, how did you order it? I've tried to order it from the DirecTV website and the "Add to Cart" link does not seem to work. Did you call DirecTV directly to order the Nomad? Thanks.....


----------



## TheJackal

cypherx said:


> I found it via a google search. It was a .deb file to transfer to the device and install the package. I'm sure some Cydia repo has it though. Purely unofficial and I would have to think someone will figure out how to fix the nomad app eventually.


I actually went a step further today and decoded the deb to see if it was something generic that we could apply or if it was very specific to TWC. It was a little of both. I could find the code that likely needed to be changed bu I could not edit it and recompile it without changing the hash file. I almost SSH'd into my Iphone and installed the deb anyway just to see what happeneed but I'll wait for the expert hackers to decipher.

Can anyone tell me if the Nomad works with an unsupported WHDVR setup or does it only work with a DECA setup? I currently have an unsupported setup. I spoke with a CSR today and he is sending me the required DECAs to be "supported" (and replacing my R15 with a new HDDVR) but he did not know whether a DECA setup was required with the Nomad or not. I really enjoyed my conversation with him and promised I would let him know if the Nomad worked with both an unsupported WHDVR setup or only a supprted DECA setup. Do I need to test this myself or does someone already know the answer?


----------



## litzdog911

TheJackal said:


> ....
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the Nomad works with an unsupported WHDVR setup or does it only work with a DECA setup? I currently have an unsupported setup. I spoke with a CSR today and he is sending me the required DECAs to be "supported" (and replacing my R15 with a new HDDVR) but he did not know whether a DECA setup was required with the Nomad or not. I really enjoyed my conversation with him and promised I would let him know if the Nomad worked with both an unsupported WHDVR setup or only a supprted DECA setup. Do I need to test this myself or does someone already know the answer?


It should work as long as the Nomad device is on the same network as your DVRs. It just needs to "see" them.

Note that those DECAs won't do you any good if you don't already have a SWM dish setup. And since you have an R15 SDDVR, I'm guessing you don't have SWM.


----------



## sipester

quattro40v said:


> No streaming, no care.


Again, get a sling box, that will do what you want. The nomad does something entirely different.


----------



## cypherx

It's scary that there even is code that can detect a jailbreak. What if Apple itself built this into iOS and refused to boot if it detected jailbreak? I think they could do that but they don't because they know there's a big audience of tweakers out there who they would piss off and loose to Android.


----------



## markrogo

Stuart Sweet said:


> Actually, markrogo, you'd be surprised. I know some of what's under the hood and it was designed to prevent this scenario. I'm not saying that with a super-high-speed line and thousands of dollars of gear, that you couldn't do it... but the average guy with a router supplied by his ISP and a 5Mbit line won't be able to.


Because it won't believe I'm on my home network because the connection is too slow? I'm not really willing to configure a VPN router and a Nomad to test this, but a properly configured VPN is designed to create the equivalence of being on the network. Generally this is done for securing corporate networks as opposed to "fooling" Nomads, but it's hard for devices to "see through" something whose very purpose is to make it appear to be.

That said, I'm again not going to invest $300 to test this out so I'm going to take your word for it that it's impossible and advise people against wasting their time.

Entirely unrelated question: OTA is MPEG-2 and can't be transcoded. Much of DirecTV is still MPEG-2 SD though, yes? Do we think they just have a hardware limitation against transcoding 19 megabit/second MPEG-2 streams or was this somehow a strange rights limitation? (Obviously, the satellite MPEG-2 streams are tiny by comparison bit-wise since they are SD.)


----------



## TheJackal

litzdog911 said:


> It should work as long as the Nomad device is on the same network as your DVRs. It just needs to "see" them.
> 
> Note that those DECAs won't do you any good if you don't already have a SWM dish setup. And since you have an R15 SDDVR, I'm guessing you don't have SWM.


I have a SWM16 setup. The R15 is on legacy and is only so my mother-in-law can watch tv in the guest room. Anyway, they upgraded that unit to an HD DVR at no charge. Of course, it triggered a new commitment but not a big deal since I renewed for new equipment a month ago.


----------



## Jeremy W

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Not sure about that....I think the intent of avoiding support for jailbroken phones is to assure compliance with content copyright protection.


That's why TW does it too. DirecTV isn't special, their stuff will get cracked.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Jeremy W said:


> That's why TW does it too. DirecTV isn't special, their stuff will get cracked.


While years of working in the tech field have taught me the reality of "for every lock there is a key"...*nomad* (with it's authentication process and proprietary transcoding) is an extremely secure framework, intended for copyright protection integrity.


----------



## Diana C

12 hours with Nomad and a few observations:

The playlist is funky with a long list from multiple DVRs. I have 3 DVRs and if i hide or enable one or two, the list in Nomad doesn't always reflect the change (even after "loading"). You have to exit and restart.

Not sure what happened, but an auto download I set up disappeared overnight.

On a positive note, my download queue of 3 movies worked through a reboot of the source DVR.


----------



## Diana C

jacobp said:


> Interestingly, the Nomad will not work on any jailbroken iDevice.


And the Blockbuster app doesn't run on a rooted Android device. It's all about rights protection and preventing unauthorized redistribution of content.


----------



## NR4P

"markrogo" said:


> Entirely unrelated question: OTA is MPEG-2 and can't be transcoded. Much of DirecTV is still MPEG-2 SD though, yes? Do we think they just have a hardware limitation against transcoding 19 megabit/second MPEG-2 streams or was this somehow a strange rights limitation? (Obviously, the satellite MPEG-2 streams are tiny by comparison bit-wise since they are SD.)


Don't know the answer but wish it did support OTA.


----------



## joannel

The iPod Classic does not have internet access, but I was wondering if the Nomad software, once it is configured and downloaded to my MacBook laptop, would enable me to copy it to my iPod Classic.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I don't see how that would work. Nomad requires an iOS app to run.


----------



## tsmith167

I can not get the Nomad app to install on my first generation ipad. Is anyone else having this problem. It installs on my phone no problem. I have tried to install directly from the ipad and and it starts to install then disappears. When I connect my ipad to my computer it shows that it is installed on the last page but after syncing it still does not show on my ipad. Please help! I have already ordered my nomad and have no intention of using on my iphone, only on my ipad.


----------



## Diana C

Have you tried rebooting the iPad? That has solved a number of app issues for me in the past.

FWIW, I installed the app on an iPad 1 with no problem...already watching transferred video on it.


----------



## Steve

Titan25 said:


> ...already watching transferred video on it.


Looks pretty good, I'll bet.


----------



## Laxguy

tsmith167 said:


> I can not get the Nomad app to install on my first generation ipad. Is anyone else having this problem. It installs on my phone no problem. I have tried to install directly from the ipad and and it starts to install then disappears. When I connect my ipad to my computer it shows that it is installed on the last page but after syncing it still does not show on my ipad. Please help! I have already ordered my nomad and have no intention of using on my iphone, only on my ipad.


Er, ah, deleted as my information may have been be incorrect.


----------



## trh

This Nomad seems to be an almost perfect product for me. I travel several times per month, but more importantly, where I work, streaming on a mobile device doesn't work (bad signal strength). It takes about 15 minutes to watch a 5 minute video with all the buffering. That and my company's Internet blocks all streaming -- including Slingbox. Looks like an early Xmas gift for me.


----------



## LameLefty

trh said:


> This Nomad seems to be an almost perfect product for me. I travel several times per month, but more importantly, where I work, streaming on a mobile device doesn't work (bad signal strength). It takes about 15 minutes to watch a 5 minute video with all the buffering. That and my company's Internet blocks all streaming -- including Slingbox. Looks like an early Xmas gift for me.


That's the perfect scenario for Nomad. Pick the programs you want to transcode the night before. Start the app the next morning and go make your coffee or take your shower. By the time you're done, the programs are all copied over and you're good to go.


----------



## techm8n

Can someone take a video of their Nomad and iPad in action and post in YouTube? Thanks in advance.


----------



## dennisj00

tsmith167 said:


> I can not get the Nomad app to install on my first generation ipad. Is anyone else having this problem. It installs on my phone no problem. I have tried to install directly from the ipad and and it starts to install then disappears. When I connect my ipad to my computer it shows that it is installed on the last page but after syncing it still does not show on my ipad. Please help! I have already ordered my nomad and have no intention of using on my iphone, only on my ipad.


Delete the app in iTunes and on the iPad if it shows up. And redownload from the App store.

I have it on both the iPad and iPad2.


----------



## Jeremy W

hdtvfan0001 said:


> While years of working in the tech field have taught me the reality of "for every lock there is a key"...*nomad* (with it's authentication process and proprietary transcoding) is an extremely secure framework, intended for copyright protection integrity.


I'm really not sure why you think it's so different from Time Warner's app.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

tsmith167 said:


> I can not get the Nomad app to install on my first generation ipad. Is anyone else having this problem. It installs on my phone no problem. I have tried to install directly from the ipad and and it starts to install then disappears. When I connect my ipad to my computer it shows that it is installed on the last page but after syncing it still does not show on my ipad. Please help! I have already ordered my nomad and have no intention of using on my iphone, only on my ipad.


The software won't work unless it has a nomad to synch to initially.


----------



## tsmith167

Thanks guys for you help. I deleted the app from the itunes screen, synced, then added it back through itunes and it now shows up. Can't wait for my unit to show up as I watch video on my lunch break at work everyday. I can now get my shows with out having to download via the internet via questionable means.. I will feel better about doing it this way. After all, I am already paying Directv for the programs, now I can watch them legitimately on my ipad at work.


----------



## Laxguy

tsmith167 said:


> Thanks guys for you help. I deleted the app from the itunes screen, synced, then added it back through itunes and it now shows up. Can't wait for my unit to show up as I watch video on my lunch break at work everyday. I can now get my shows with out having to download via the internet via questionable means.. I will feel better about doing it this way. After all, I am already paying Directv for the programs, now I can watch them legitimately on my ipad at work.


Er, you mean, at lunch or other break, right??? :lol:

On a serious note, glad it got straightened out for you. Enjoy!


----------



## tsmith167

Whoops!! Right.:lol:


----------



## Mike_TV

Does the Nomad feel too warm, almost hot, to the touch?

Mine feels very warm to the touch and I'm wondering what other people's impressions are.


----------



## LameLefty

Mike_TV said:


> Does the Nomad feel too warm, almost hot, to the touch?
> 
> Mine feels very warm to the touch and I'm wondering what other people's impressions are.


It runs pretty warm. Should be nothing worry about.


----------



## MichaelM84

Ordered it yesterday -- FedEx man came by today. Was NOT expecting such fast service. FWIW, I live in Southeast Michigan. So far, here's what I know -- and I hope this is new information to the group:

1. Bottom Line: Does what it says.
2. I have 3 DVR's -- HR20, 21, and 24. All work perfectly with Nomad.
3. 'Cause I Are Mac Developer, we know Nomad iPhone app works perfectly on iOS 5.0 GM (at least on my 3GS test phone). Yay.
4. No streaming of the picture to Apple TV -- but audio will stream, apparently.
5. For us Mac folks: The PC app works perfectly under Parallels. Unlike DirecTV2Go!
6. Works perfectly plugged into my switch, no need to connect to wireless router.
7. Program list from DVR's is auto-alphabetized. Very handy when combined with swiping. Way faster than using TV remote.
8. Picture on my iPad 1 is very, very good. Much better than my Sling Pro when streaming on the road.

Complaints?

1. "Preparing" (transcoding) step is, as advertised, essentially real-time. 
2. General boot-up of app when showing DVR playlist is slow -- 20 - 30 seconds. May be quicker if you only have one DVR and a shorter playlists than my 80% full DVR's.

Regards to All,

Michael in Michigan


----------



## trh

:welcome_s and thanks for the info.


----------



## VCDJunky

FYI:

-Composite audio/video out on an iPhone 4 works. You have to use an official cable ($39ish dollars) due to the non-jailbreak friendly state of the nomad app, but it works. Quality is like a Youtube 480i video on a big screen. Not great. I plan on using it in my car with the rear TVs for my kids so for that it will work well.

-The app works on a second generation iPod Touch but it is an experience that should be avoided at all costs. The 2nd gen touch maxes out at iOS 4.2.1 which is the minimum required for the nomad app so it will install and run. However, The app takes 2-3 times longer than the 20-30 seconds the iPhone 4 takes to get the DVR list and playing a video takes about 8 seconds after you press the play button. Video appears to be ok once it starts with no visible stutter or dropped frames. For some reason the official composite out A/V cable will not work with the nomad app and a 2nd gen touch.


----------



## Draconis

Interesting, I was having an activation issue and received an email from DIRECTV about it today. You know, I appreciate them taking a proactive approach to this.



> Hi Jonathan,
> 
> While reviewing activation errors it appears you may be having issues activating your new nomad.
> 
> There is an issue with the nomad iPhone app if you use a friendly name that includes an apostrophe, e.g., Sam's iPhone.
> The symptom is during activation the iPhone app will appear to hang and never complete the activation.
> If you have this symptom, you will need to remove the apostrophe from the friendly name, e.g., Sams iPhone.
> Instructions on how to change the name can be found here: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3965.


----------



## VCDJunky

Good to know about the apostrophe issue.

*Does anyone know how to de-register a device to reclaim one of the 5 slots? *

If the nomad would just support 10 clients (ideal) or if you could use more than 1 nomad on a network my multiple device issue would be solved.

Thanks


----------



## dsw2112

VCDJunky said:


> *Does anyone know how to de-register a device to reclaim one of the 5 slots? *


From the D* website:



> You may delete a device license from one specific computer or mobile device to activate another. A deleted device license may be reactivated 30 days after it is deleted.


----------



## davemayo

My nomad works as advertised, but it takes a couple of minutes to load the app each time I open it. Anyone else seeing the same behavior?


----------



## VCDJunky

dsw2112 said:


> From the D* website:


Thanks. So I would take this to mean you uninstall the app, wait 30 days, and then you will have regained that license/slot. Since there isn't a way to relinquish a license within the iOS app this is the only possible scenario. This is probably also the case if a device just doesn't connect back during a 30 day period. It is unfortunate that there is a 5 device limit and in order to switch a device you must wait 30 days for a previous device to expire.


----------



## dsw2112

VCDJunky said:


> ...It is unfortunate that there is a 5 device limit and in order to switch a device you must wait 30 days for a previous device to expire...


I think a good scenario would be the ability to purchase extra licenses for the Nomad (maybe in 5-packs.) Each 5-pack would increase the device limit by 5. Since it's not possible to have more than one Nomad, the ability to purchase an extra license seems like a win-win. It's possible that there's some legal ramifications that I'm not aware of though.


----------



## VCDJunky

dsw2112 said:


> I think a good scenario would be the ability to purchase extra licenses for the Nomad (maybe in 5-packs.) Each 5-pack would increase the device limit by 5. Since it's not possible to have more than one Nomad, the ability to purchase an extra license seems like a win-win. It's possible that there's some legal ramifications that I'm not aware of though.


That would be nice, but a simple bump to 10 would make our $150+ purchase a little more suitable. My thought was they went with 5 to coincide with the model that Apple has for iTunes computer authorizations. Nothing technically related there, but that might have come up and I could see someone saying, "hey, let's just do what Apple does". Pure speculation. In any case, something that gets us beyond 5 would be great.


----------



## Laxguy

davemayo said:


> My nomad works as advertised, but it takes a couple of minutes to load the app each time I open it. Anyone else seeing the same behavior?


On what?

It took 18 seconds to get the "loading" dialog, then another 20 seconds to bring the lists up, on an iPad 2


----------



## Laxguy

VCDJunky said:


> Thanks. So I would take this to mean you uninstall the app, wait 30 days, and then you will have regained that license/slot. Since there isn't a way to relinquish a license within the iOS app this is the only possible scenario. This is probably also the case if a device just doesn't connect back during a 30 day period. It is unfortunate that there is a 5 device limit and in order to switch a device you must wait 30 days for a previous device to expire.


That's not at all how I interpreted the quote, though that could be it. It sounds like if you've deactivated a license on, say, your iPhone to use it on your PC, you can't reactivate on the 'Phone for 30 days.....

I've installed and uninstalled *many* times and I have either two or three licenses left (doesn't matter as I have it on only two devices, won't have more till a Mac OS version is released.)


----------



## Laxguy

VCDJunky said:


> That would be nice, but a simple bump to 10 would make our $150+ purchase a little more suitable. My thought was they went with 5 to coincide with the model that Apple has for iTunes computer authorizations. Nothing technically related there, but that might have come up and I could see someone saying, "hey, let's just do what Apple does". Pure speculation. In any case, something that gets us beyond 5 would be great.


Sounds very possible! 
If it were easy to shift licenses, I'd wager that most won't use more than two or three. Then there are those of us here where there's never enough! Including yours truly on some matters.....


----------



## VCDJunky

Laxguy said:


> That's not at all how I interpreted the quote, though that could be it. It sounds like if you've deactivated a license on, say, your iPhone to use it on your PC, you can't reactivate on the 'Phone for 30 days.....
> 
> I've installed and uninstalled *many* times and I have either two or three licenses left (doesn't matter as I have it on only two devices, won't have more till a Mac OS version is released.)


My main comment was towards iOS devices. Since there isn't a way to deactivate a device within the app all you can do is remove the app from a device. Directv would have no knowledge of you removing that app since no code is executable inside an app during an un-install / removal of an iOS app. So the only way possible to free up an iOS license that I can see is to not use the nomad app on it for 30 days (same as un-installing it). Directv may need to implement something on their account page to allow device management if this becomes an issue. They could just as well make device management a section of the nomad app itself.


----------



## xarxa

I got the Nomad device today and set it up on my router. All lights are blue. I downloaded the iPhone app onto my iPad and it loads up just fine. It finds my DVR's and programs. However, if I try to download a program, it just says "Preparing ... Waiting to Download", but does not have a time period or progress line. I've left my iPad alone for several hours with the same message and no program downloads. The Nomad device remains the same with solid blue lights. 

What am I doing wrong here?...


----------



## deffdino

My nomad should be here tomorrow. Woohoo! My question.... Are the quick replay and 30 second slip/skip buttons available on the iOS apps? Thanks!


----------



## nike5580

xarxa said:


> I got the Nomad device today and set it up on my router. All lights are blue. I downloaded the iPhone app onto my iPad and it loads up just fine. It finds my DVR's and programs. However, if I try to download a program, it just says "Preparing ... Waiting to Download", but does not have a time period or progress line. I've left my iPad alone for several hours with the same message and no program downloads. The Nomad device remains the same with solid blue lights.
> 
> What am I doing wrong here?...


I had the same issue on both my PC, and my iPod touch. I unplugged the nomad power cable for about 10 seconds, then powered the nomad back up. When it finished booting, the nomad started to do its thing.


----------



## dennisj00

deffdino said:


> My nomad should be here tomorrow. Woohoo! My question.... Are the quick replay and 30 second slip/skip buttons available on the iOS apps? Thanks!


No, it has the stock slider at the top that you can vary ff or rw speed by pulling further down the screen.


----------



## jacobp

MichaelM84 said:


> Ordered it yesterday -- FedEx man came by today. Was NOT expecting such fast service. FWIW, I live in Southeast Michigan. So far, here's what I know -- and I hope this is new information to the group:
> 
> 5. For us Mac folks: The PC app works perfectly under Parallels. Unlike DirecTV2Go!


Interesting!!! It does NOT work on VMWare's Fusion.


----------



## KenW

Mine won't arrive until Monday, and I'll be off on another trip. Guess I'll need to track the news here instead of playing with my new toy.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I'm going to close this thread now... as some people are beginning to get their nomads, and it's time to transition to an issues/discussion format.


----------

